# Ultimo



## Hellseven (2 Aprile 2013)

Claudio ti sei comportato molto male con Farfalla e Simy. Molto. Non lo meritavano, davvero. Due tra le persone più serene, amichevoli e imparziali di questo posto. Per quel poco che ti conosco mi sei sembrato una persona perbene e di buoni sentimenti. Fatti un favore. Torna, scusati con loro - se ritiieni di doverlo fare e onestamente non vedo come potresti non ritenerlo ..... - e poi se vuoi ti congedi. Ma almeno dai la possibilità a quelli come me che pensano che tu sia molto meglio di questa caduta di stile e sostanza di cui ti sei reso protagonista oggi di dimostrare che non ci sbagliavamo. Ci conto e lo spero. Perché io penso che tu dai spessore a questo posto e la tua semplicità e schiettezza sono meglio di molta sapienza non accompagnata da alcuna modestia e compassione.   :up:


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

mi associo molto volentieri!  ...

e non riporto, come vedo la prima parte ...
ma, questo associare solo a lui ... mordo le labbra ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Claudio*

Non c'è bisogno che io ti dica altro,tu già sai dove hai sbagliato e dove sono le tue ragioni.Quando vorrai e se vorrai,sai dove trovarmi.Buon viaggio claudio,e non permettere mai a nessuno di dirti quello che sei.


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio nessuna scusa da parte di Ultimo perchè ad un certo punto della discussione il mio atteggiamento è stato tale e quale al suo.


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio nessuna scusa da parte di Ultimo perchè ad un certo punto della discussione il mio atteggiamento è stato tale e quale al suo.


Ciao Simy

:bacio:

non dico altro ... un abbraccio!

sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy
> 
> :bacio:
> 
> ...


Ulteriore conferma della grandissima malafede di chi "PRETENDEVA" le scure per simy e farfalla.Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Dai Ultimo, torna. Scrivi qualcosa di incomprensibile atto ad esternare il tuo disagio e buonanotte, su.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio nessuna scusa da parte di Ultimo perchè ad un certo punto della discussione il mio atteggiamento è stato tale e quale al suo.



Oltre ad essere intelligente, sei Speciale, e penso che la tua amica non sia da meno. 

Penso però, che Claudio non tornerà. Ha preso tanto per il culo JB con il suo Ciao Ciao che penso proprio non tornerà, se non per scusarsi.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio nessuna scusa da parte di Ultimo perchè ad un certo punto della discussione il mio atteggiamento è stato tale e quale al suo.



tu sei una persona speciale


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Oltre ad essere intelligente, sei Speciale, e penso che la tua amica non sia da meno.
> 
> Penso però, che Claudio non tornerà. Ha preso tanto per il culo JB con il suo Ciao Ciao che penso proprio non tornerà, se non per scusarsi.


La cosa mi spiece tantissimo.Mi sento di ringraziare di cuore tutti quelli che hanno permesso questo.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai Ultimo, torna. Scrivi qualcosa di incomprensibile atto ad esternare il tuo disagio e buonanotte, su.


ecco vedi, sei sempre il solito rompicoglioni. Dal vostro pulpito, dovreste capire che nella vita non tutti siamo stati fortunati allo stesso modo ed il caro amico lo ha sempre detto senza vergogna. Tu ed altre non fate altro che mettere il dito nella piaga, perchè di questo suo stato, Claudio non era orgoglioso. Non ci vuole molto ingegno per capire e altrettanta intelligenza ed educazione per porsi con l'interlocutore al suo stesso livello.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Oltre ad essere intelligente, sei Speciale, e penso che la tua amica non sia da meno.
> 
> Penso però, che Claudio non tornerà. Ha preso tanto per il culo JB con il suo Ciao Ciao che penso proprio non tornerà, se non per scusarsi.



ma mesi fa era già andato via per un po', poi era rientrato con il nick di Ultimo

comunque anche a me piacerebbe che tornasse


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco vedi, sei sempre il solito rompicoglioni. Dal vostro pulpito, dovreste capire che nella vita non tutti siamo stati fortunati allo stesso modo ed il *caro amico lo ha sempre detto senza vergogna*. Tu ed altre non fate altro che mettere il dito nella piaga, perchè di questo suo stato, Claudio non era orgoglioso. Non ci vuole molto ingegno per capire e altrettanta intelligenza ed educazione per porsi con l'interlocutore al suo stesso livello.


E certo come no. Poco poco uno gli faceva notare che non si capiva un cazzo di quello che voleva dire cominciava a sbroccare di razzismo culturale ed altre fesserie assortite. Vabbè.


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2013)

cosa é successo?


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco vedi, sei sempre il solito rompicoglioni. Dal vostro pulpito, dovreste capire che *nella vita non tutti siamo stati fortunati *allo stesso modo ed il caro amico lo ha sempre detto senza vergogna. Tu ed altre non fate altro che mettere il dito nella piaga, perchè di questo suo stato, Claudio non era orgoglioso. Non ci vuole molto ingegno per capire e altrettanta intelligenza ed educazione per porsi con l'interlocutore al suo stesso livello.



Lui, ognuno di noi ha i propri guai, fidati


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E certo come no. Poco poco uno gli faceva notare che non si capiva un cazzo di quello che voleva dire cominciava a sbroccare di razzismo culturale ed altre fesserie assortite. Vabbè.


ma se sai che non ha potuto studiare, per tanti motivi, di cui tutti sappiamo, qual'è la necessità di farglielo notare sempre. è questo che io non capisco. Lui scriveva in quel modo.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> Lui, ognuno di noi ha i propri guai, fidati


lo sò, pensi che io stia dicendo il contrario?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> cosa é successo?


Boh, ancora non mi decido.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se sai che non ha potuto studiare, per tanti motivi, di cui tutti sappiamo, qual'è la necessità di farglielo notare sempre. è questo che io non capisco. Lui scriveva in quel modo.


Ma io, le prime volte, gli chiedevo solamente di essere un poco più chiaro. Solo che lui non era proprio quest'esempio di umiltà che vuoi far intendere e molte volte si è piccato del fatto che gli chiedessi di essere meno confusionale nello scrivere, tanto che una volta in particolare senza che gli dicessi proprio nulla cominciò a vaneggiare (lui, eh) di lauree ed università.


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ancora non mi decido.


A chi lo dici hahahahaah


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Aprile 2013)

Vedo nomi grigi.

Che è successo?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Vedo nomi grigi.
> 
> Che è successo?


Sei diventato daltonico.


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei diventato daltonico.




Azz


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io, le prime volte, ..........       in particolare senza che gli dicessi proprio nulla cominciò a vaneggiare (lui, eh) di lauree ed università.



comunque tra di voi non correva buon sangue, come è successo anche tra me e te qualche volta, ciascuno ha il suo modo di porsi, però dai oggi e dai domani la goccia buca la roccia. Non voglio dire che tu sei nel torto o che lo fosse lui, però nell'insieme tutti avete contribuito a bucare la roccia. 

comunque è andata, è inutile piangere sul latte versato.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> comunque tra di voi non correva buon sangue, come è successo anche tra me e te qualche volta, ciascuno ha il suo modo di porsi, però dai oggi e dai domani la goccia buca la roccia. Non voglio dire che tu sei nel torto o che lo fosse lui, però nell'insieme tutti avete contribuito a bucare la roccia.
> 
> comunque è andata, è inutile piangere sul latte versato.


buongiorno lui...
novità??


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mesi fa era già andato via per un po', poi era rientrato con il nick di Ultimo
> 
> comunque anche a me piacerebbe che tornasse


lo avevo fatto incazzare io , forse per due volte,
poi ci è venuto da ridere .
magari  succede la stessa cosa


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> comunque tra di voi non correva buon sangue, come è successo anche tra me e te qualche volta, ciascuno ha il suo modo di porsi, però dai oggi e dai domani la goccia buca la roccia. Non voglio dire che tu sei nel torto o che lo fosse lui, però nell'insieme tutti avete contribuito a bucare la roccia.
> 
> comunque è andata, è inutile piangere sul latte versato.


Jb è cinico,ruvido,ma è sempre stato diretto.Gli insulti che davano fastidio a claudio erano altri....!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è cinico,ruvido,ma è sempre stato diretto.Gli insulti che davano fastidio a claudio erano altri....!


Ne avete parlato?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Ne avete parlato?


E certo che si.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Claudio ti sei comportato molto male con Farfalla e Simy. Molto. Non lo meritavano, davvero. Due tra le persone più serene, amichevoli e imparziali di questo posto. Per quel poco che ti conosco mi sei sembrato una persona perbene e di buoni sentimenti. Fatti un favore. Torna, scusati con loro - se ritiieni di doverlo fare e onestamente non vedo come potresti non ritenerlo ..... - e poi se vuoi ti congedi. Ma almeno dai la possibilità a quelli come me che pensano che tu sia molto meglio di questa caduta di stile e sostanza di cui ti sei reso protagonista oggi di dimostrare che non ci sbagliavamo. Ci conto e lo spero. Perché io penso che tu dai spessore a questo posto e la tua semplicità e schiettezza sono meglio di molta sapienza non accompagnata da alcuna modestia e compassione.





Hellseven ha detto:


> :up:




Io aspetto tanto l so che sarà solo una questione di tempo. Sbagliare è umano. Chiedere scusa è sintomo di intelligenza. Ultimo per me è una persona intelligente. Magari che si è un po perso nel voler cercare di essere quello che non è ( mia modestissima opinione ) cercando di sembrare colte e raffinato. A me è sempre piaciuto quando si è dimostrato se stesso.

Aspetto. 



Simy ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio nessuna scusa da parte di Ultimo perchè ad un certo punto della discussione il mio atteggiamento è stato tale e quale al suo.


Sei una bella persona. :up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona. :up:


Questo è un altro.....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è un altro.....!


Oscuro, questo è il topic per Ultimo, per fargli capire che ci sono persone che lo stimano e vorrebbero che tornasse, scusandosi per l'errore che ha fatto. Scusandosi per se stesso più che per Simy Farfy o Tebe. Punto.

Non mi sembra il caso di sporcare anche questo Topic con le tue farneticazioni su gruppetti e malafede.  Il donchisciotte puoi farlo in un altro topic. Tanto a me non dai fastidio nemmeno un po.
non risponderò ad altre provocazioni infantili tue in questo topic ed al contrario tuo farò quello che dico. Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oscuro, questo è il topic per Ultimo, per fargli capire che ci sono persone che lo stimano e vorrebbero che tornasse, scusandosi per l'errore che ha fatto. Scusandosi per se stesso più che per Simy Farfy o Tebe. Punto.
> 
> Non mi sembra il caso di sporcare anche questo Topic con le tue farneticazioni su gruppetti e malafede. Il donchisciotte puoi farlo in un altro topic. Tanto a me non dai fastidio nemmeno un po.
> non risponderò ad altre provocazioni infantili tue in questo topic ed al contrario tuo farò quello che dico. Ciao.


E tu non sei fra quelli allora.Il giullare vallo a fare da un altra parte,e quandos beffeggiavano ultimo tu ti sei mai risentito?non mi risulta,quindi questa sceneggiata alla mario merola falla altrove grazie.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Vedo nomi grigi.
> 
> Che è successo?


nomi al plurale?


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nomi al plurale?


No vedo che Ultimo è grigio, quindi suppongo che si sia cancellato.

E' una formula in uso in un altro forum, sorry.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No vedo che Ultimo è grigio, quindi suppongo che si sia cancellato.
> 
> E' una formula in uso in un altro forum, sorry.


avevo solo capito che altri lo avessero seguito.una moria di nick


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo solo capito che altri lo avessero seguito.una moria di nick


Ma quindi si è cancellato o è stato affossato?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ancora non mi decido.



Ciao J.... a me nn lo puoi nn dire....mi spieghi sinteticamente l'accaduto???.........


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ne avete parlato?


Ma tu sei realmente convinto che l'abbia fatto andare via IO quando all'accaduto manco ero presente?!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma quindi si è cancellato o è stato affossato?


scelta personale


----------



## Hellseven (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei realmente convinto che l'abbia fatto andare via IO quando all'accaduto manco ero presente?!


Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo. Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto. A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa. Mai. Almeno per me


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao J.... a me nn lo puoi nn dire....mi spieghi sinteticamente l'accaduto???.........


Ad un certo punto, preso dalla pugna, Ultimo ha dato della puttana a tre utenti, oltre che alla moglie, per cpoi cancellarsi l'account.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao J.... a me nn lo puoi nn dire....mi spieghi sinteticamente l'accaduto???.........


Oh gattone.. devi leggere tutto il Topic "Daniele" :up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo. Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) *non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto*. A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa. Mai. Almeno per me


e meno male.più che viso aperto si chiama faccia di tolla


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto, preso dalla pugna, Ultimo ha dato della puttana a tre utenti, oltre che alla moglie, per cpoi cancellarsi l'account.


Confermo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo. Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) *non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto. A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa.* Mai. Almeno per me


Ma è tipico. Quando non si sa più cosa dire si passa agli insulti, no? ( oddio ho scritto come il Conte :rotfl

Purtroppo c'è chi ci casca .....


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy
> 
> :bacio:
> 
> ...





Lui ha detto:


> Oltre ad essere intelligente, sei Speciale, e penso che la tua amica non sia da meno.
> 
> Penso però, che Claudio non tornerà. Ha preso tanto per il culo JB con il suo Ciao Ciao che penso proprio non tornerà, se non per scusarsi.





free ha detto:


> tu sei una persona speciale





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona. :up:



grazie,


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Aprile 2013)

Ah.. oh ...

Topic Daniele?

Boh, io con Ultimo ho cazzeggiato spesso, ma mi sembra strano sto sbrocco.
Vado a leggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.* Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo.* Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) *non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto.* A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa. Mai. Almeno per me


Dire cosa si pensa di una persona non è insultarla ed alla fine, per quanto ne so, ti fai sicuramente nemici anche solo dicendo la verità. Inoltre, se non ricordi te lo ricordi io, gli ultimi mesi era sempre e solo esclusivamente Ultimo a venirmi sotto cercando di stuzzicarmi. Questo te lo potrà confemrare CHIUNQUE. E, da ultimo (...) se per te alle spalle o in faccia non fa alcuna differenza sta bene, ma per me ne fa una ENORME. Per il resto, Ultimo stava su quel thread APPUNTO PER PARLAR MALE DI ME. Non è mai avvenuto il contrario, per dire. Io ho sempre detto quello che dovevo dire al diretto interessato e comunque, ripeto, poco male che qui poi tanto si legge tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e meno male.più che viso aperto si chiama faccia di tolla


Allora, davanti non va bene, dietro non va bene. Come ti piace? Vuoi stare sopra? Sotto?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto, preso dalla pugna, Ultimo ha dato della puttana a tre utenti, oltre che alla moglie, per cpoi cancellarsi l'account.



grazie Grande Joey..........ma che scemenze da asilo


@Occhi Verdi......ma figurati.....nn ci penso neanche...


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo. Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto. A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa. Mai. Almeno per me


vabbè, dai, anche Ultimo mica si tirava indietro, anzi!
erano battibecchi equanimi, che tra l'altro ha avuto anche con altri utenti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @Occhi Verdi......ma figurati.....nn ci penso neanche...


:rotfl::rotfl: Allora accontentati del sunto di JB.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è cinico,ruvido,ma è sempre stato diretto.Gli insulti che davano fastidio a claudio erano altri....!



oscuro, ma perchè non fai la lista dei nomi?

la comincio io, dai...

chiara matraini 
tebe
annab

....
mi sa che è terminata, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dire cosa si pensa di una persona non è insultarla ed alla fine, per quanto ne so, ti fai sicuramente nemici anche solo dicendo la verità. Inoltre, se non ricordi te lo ricordi io, gli ultimi mesi era sempre e solo esclusivamente Ultimo a venirmi sotto cercando di stuzzicarmi. Questo te lo potrà confemrare CHIUNQUE. E, da ultimo (...) se per te alle spalle o in faccia non fa alcuna differenza sta bene, ma per me ne fa una ENORME. Per il resto, Ultimo stava su quel thread APPUNTO PER PARLAR MALE DI ME. Non è mai avvenuto il contrario, per dire. Io ho sempre detto quello che dovevo dire al diretto interessato e comunque, ripeto, poco male che qui poi tanto si legge tutto.



quoto, non posso approvare


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

il problema va oltre ... secondo me.
perché dirsi le cose apertamente, ben venga ... 
basta che si finisce una buona volta ... 

JB ... tu stesso hai detto ad un utente (non mi ricordo chi ...), 
che se cercava confronto ecc., qui non lo trovava. 

Questo è, second me, la questione. 

Cosa è questo posto? E cosa non è?

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il problema va oltre ... secondo me.
> perché dirsi le cose apertamente, ben venga ...
> ...


*Conforto.* Non confronto. Ed ha tutto un altro significato.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2013)

A parte che ho disertato per un pò, ma di scontri personali con Ultimo non ne ho avuti.
Quando ci sono scazzi, piglio impacchetto e mi sposto di 3D.
Però leggo, e le miei impressioni me le faccio.

Ultimo, a mio parere, aveva sviluppato una ipersensibilità tale che *di partenza* metteva le mani avanti con discorsi come "se non mi capite è perchè non volete capirmi e mi prendete per il culo perchè non scrivo bene, ma lo fate solo per sputtanarmi".

Con un atteggiamento del genere, gli scazzi erano garantiti.
Ma al di là di quelli, e dell'ultimo appena successo, motivi che lo spingano fuori non ne vedo. Si stava cmq bene. E Ultimo, come tutti qua dentro, aveva persone con le quali non legava e persone che invece lo portavano come amico e con le quali c'era comprensione.

Insomma, nulla di particolare sull'atteggiamento verso Ultimo, rispetto a quello verso altri utenti di spiccata personalità.

Se Ultimo torna, tutto continuerà come sempre, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Conforto.* Non confronto. Ed ha tutto un altro significato.


grazie, non ero più certa sul termine. 
ma mi ricordavo, che avevi toccato il punto, per me.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, ma perchè non fai la lista dei nomi?
> 
> la comincio io, dai...
> 
> ...


Faccio solo un appunto.
negli ultimi mesi, dopo avere sbroccato con Ultimo per la questione del cancro all'utero perchè insisteva su posizioni assolutamente false, ho smesso di "interagire" con lui, motivando che visto che mi ricordava Mattia (ed è un complimento assoluto) preferivo saltare a piè pari i suoi interventi o rispondere solo in casi eccezionali.

Cosa che lui non faceva con me.

per il resto quoto Chiara.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma è tipico. Quando non si sa più cosa dire si passa agli insulti, no? ( oddio ho scritto come il Conte :rotfl
> 
> Purtroppo c'è chi ci casca .....


E  in effetti sei un eccezione.Non sai che dire e non insulti,o meglio da buon giullare scrivi cazzate,non sai argomentarle,ma ti piace tanto passare per il buon padre di famiglia.Io ti preferisco come giullare di corte.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che ho disertato per un pò, ma di scontri personali con Ultimo non ne ho avuti.
> Quando ci sono scazzi, piglio impacchetto e mi sposto di 3D.
> Però leggo, e le miei impressioni me le faccio.
> 
> ...



verde mio


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*No*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, ma perchè non fai la lista dei nomi?
> 
> la comincio io, dai...
> 
> ...


Io non parlo a nome di ultimo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo. Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto. A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa. Mai. Almeno per me


Mi è molto simpatico?ma quando mai....?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Faccio solo un appunto.
> negli ultimi mesi, dopo avere sbroccato con Ultimo per la questione del cancro all'utero perchè insisteva su posizioni assolutamente false, ho smesso di "interagire" con lui, motivando che visto che mi ricordava Mattia (ed è un complimento assoluto) preferivo saltare a piè pari i suoi interventi o rispondere solo in casi eccezionali.
> 
> Cosa che lui non faceva con me.
> ...


Quindi i tuoi erano complimenti?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non parlo a nome di ultimo.



mi sembra che lo stai facendo da due giorni

e non ho niente da eccepire, stante l'amicizia che vi lega (non so se solo virtuale o anche reale, e non è importante)

però se togliamo gli ultimi entrati, che non sanno
togliamo coloro che adoravano ultimo (che a quanto pare si sono moltiplicati da quando è uscito)
togliamo JB, che è rude , ma sincero

chi è che rimane?
io non mi nascondo dietro un dito, sai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che ho disertato per un pò, ma di scontri personali con Ultimo non ne ho avuti.
> Quando ci sono scazzi, piglio impacchetto e mi sposto di 3D.
> Però leggo, e le miei impressioni me le faccio.
> 
> ...



no posso approvarti, che l'ho fatto da poco
quoto


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi i tuoi erano complimenti?:rotfl:



fammi leggere dove gli ho scritto, al di là dell'ignorante sul cancro all'utero, che era meno stilisticamente o mentalmente.
Fammi leggere dove gli ho fatto notare gli studi fatti o non fatti.
fammi leggere.
Non è mai avvenuto.
ma è avvenuto esattamente il contrario.

fammi. Leggere.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

dove l'ho letto voi?:mrgreen:vi avanzano dei pince .nez?

ma chi ti ha interpellato?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, davanti non va bene, dietro non va bene. Come ti piace? Vuoi stare sopra? Sotto?


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Faccio solo un appunto.
> negli ultimi mesi, dopo avere sbroccato con Ultimo per la questione del cancro all'utero perchè insisteva su posizioni assolutamente false, ho smesso di "interagire" con lui, motivando che visto che mi ricordava Mattia (ed è un complimento assoluto) *preferivo saltare a piè pari i suoi interventi o rispondere solo in casi eccezionali.*
> 
> Cosa che lui non faceva con me.
> ...


Ciao Tebe,

è da poco che sono nuovamente qui. 

e non mi sembra che tu non interagivi con lui. Normale, forse un po' meno, 

questo sì, come quando me ne sono andata (sempre le stesse questioni, comunque).

Lasciamo perdere ... 

Mi aspettavo un po' più di franchezza, sinceramente ... 

perché messa così, non so, sembra che tu sia blanda, linda, pura ...  ...

e allora, come si spiegano alcune cose ... cioè, il thread sta lì ... 

Non è nessun problema, ammettere, che forse a volte ti scappava il dito,

come a tutti eh! Ma messa così ... ok ... ne prendo atto.

sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Be*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sembra che lo stai facendo da due giorni
> 
> e non ho niente da eccepire, stante l'amicizia che vi lega (non so se solo virtuale o anche reale, e non è importante)
> 
> ...


Chiara neanche io mi sembra.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dove l'ho letto voi?:mrgreen:vi avanzano dei pince .nez?
> 
> ma chi ti ha interpellato?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


ben gentile .i pince-nez mi ricordano miss marple , adorabile vecchietta


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> è da poco che sono nuovamente qui.
> 
> ...



bene, prendine atto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara neanche io mi sembra.



ma tu non sei in discussione, qui

stai discutendo su comportamenti degli altri: su cattiverie che avrebbero compiuto nei confronti di ultimo

allora, dico che errori e cattiverie possono essercene stati, mica no
ma da parte di chi? limitarli a due o tre utenti mi sembra riduttivo

e poi:quanto peso hanno avuto questi utenti sulla dipartita di ultimo? 
hanno tutto questo peso?
o è ultimo che ha dato tutto questo peso a questioni che non erano così gravi e a persone che non erano così importanti ?

e tu perchè continui a dare importanza a tua volta a queste persone se le reputi così indegne?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu non sei in discussione, qui
> 
> stai discutendo su comportamenti degli altri: su cattiverie che avrebbero compiuto nei confronti di ultimo
> 
> ...



Condivido.


----------



## gas (3 Aprile 2013)

Claudio ritorna
mi manca tanto la spalla su cui contavo

:amici:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io aspetto tanto l so che sarà solo una questione di tempo. Sbagliare è umano. Chiedere scusa è sintomo di intelligenza. Ultimo per me è una persona intelligente. *Magari che si è un po perso nel voler cercare di essere quello che non è* ( mia modestissima opinione ) cercando di sembrare colte e raffinato. A me è sempre piaciuto quando si è dimostrato se stesso.
> 
> Aspetto.


E questo è quello che cercavo di fargli notare spessissimo. Ogni volta che ho tentato di riportarlo a quello che era lo viveva come un'offesa
Non mi aspetto le sue scuse, può anche non farmele ma sono certa di non averlo mai offeso quindi in questa situazione non mi sento di dovergli fare io le scuse. 



Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che ho disertato per un pò, ma di scontri personali con Ultimo non ne ho avuti.
> Quando ci sono scazzi, piglio impacchetto e mi sposto di 3D.
> Però leggo, e le miei impressioni me le faccio.
> 
> ...


Quoto non avrei saputo scriverglo meglio


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Chiarè*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu non sei in discussione, qui
> 
> stai discutendo su comportamenti degli altri: su cattiverie che avrebbero compiuto nei confronti di ultimo
> 
> ...


Ho chiarito ampiamente di la quello che c'era da chiarire.ti saluto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:
			
		

> ma chi ti ha interpellato?


Cioè:



Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente? penso che forse all'accaduto non eri presente e che quindi sei estraneo alla classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ma so che l'hai sempre trattato con disprezzo e sufficienza. E sono convinto che questo abbia contribuito ad esasperarlo e incattivirlo. Tra l'altro a differenza di Oscuro (cui sei evidentemente molto simpatico) *non vedo affatto come una dote l'insultare qualcuno a viso aperto. *A viso aperto o alle spalle insultare non è MAI una buona cosa. Mai. Almeno per me





Minerva ha detto:


> e meno male.più che viso aperto si chiama faccia di tolla


Siccome mi pare d'aver capito che avrei la faccia di tolla, mi sono chiesto come funzioni il tuo cervello, visto che il parlare degli altri utenti dietro le spalle lo aborri, ma davanti aborri altrettanto il che è, ovviamente, piuttosto ridicolo.


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

non capisco bene, dove si vuole andare a parare. 


Ultimo non c'è ... per spiegare, cosa e chi, come e quando ecc. 

Noi possiamo solo trarre delle supposizioni. 

E per me, quello che dice Nausica, il fatto di mettere le mani avanti, 
è un segno di qualcuno che non si sente più capito dai più ... un agire, non reagire. 

Giusto o sbagliato che sia ... 

Non capisco ... come al solito, ma è così purtroppo, sono lenta  ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

è vero, hai la faccia di tolla ma non ricordo se pensavo a te scrivendo.vi avanza del fosforo?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero, hai la faccia di tolla ma non ricordo se pensavo a te scrivendo.vi avanza del fosforo?


Ma a me o a qualcun'altro non fa differenza. Cioè: non si può parlare degli altri utenti. Mai. Nè da davanti, nè da dietro. Fighissimo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me o a qualcun'altro non fa differenza. Cioè: non si può parlare degli altri utenti. Mai. Nè da davanti, nè da dietro. Fighissimo.


hai pensato ad un altro utente? aborro


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai pensato ad un altro utente? aborro



Ti piaccio i fiori?





Vuoi fare il fioraio?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piaccio i fiori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti stai velatamente riferendo ad un utente che ha un nome che ricorda dei fiori? aborro


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

ad ogni modo non si capisce la ragione per la quale ci si dovrebbe insultare.davanti, dietro o al centro


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non si capisce la ragione per la quale ci si dovrebbe insultare.davanti, dietro o al centro


Ciao,
finalmente l'hai detto ... che parto ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non si capisce la ragione per la quale ci si dovrebbe insultare.davanti, dietro o al centro


Invidia.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invidia.


ma tu invidi qualcuno?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu invidi qualcuno?


No,mi stanno sulle palle quelli che invidiano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo è quello che cercavo di fargli notare spessissimo. Ogni volta che ho tentato di riportarlo a quello che era lo viveva come un'offesa


Ma lo abbiamo notato tutti Farfy. E gliel'hanno detto in tanti.
 La mia sensazione era che cercasse di fare il forbito e mettersi al livello di persone che hanno una capacità dialettica non indifferente. Ho trovato molti suoi topic incomprensibili al punto da non entrare nemmeno nel discorso. A me ha veramente lasciato di sasso la sua offesa. Sarò sensibile io ma giuro che è la prima volta che mi sono arrabbiato da quando posto sul forum. Ed io mi arrabbio veramente difficilmente.

Io per la mia personalità chiederei scusa, per me stesso. Non perchè siano pretese.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu invidi qualcuno?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,mi stanno sulle palle quelli che invidiano.


ho capito ma poi come la metti con i tuoi insulti?è un cul de sac:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Ciao*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma lo abbiamo notato tutti Farfy. E gliel'hanno detto in tanti.
> La mia sensazione era che cercasse di fare il forbito e mettersi al livello di persone che hanno una capacità dialettica non indifferente. Ho trovato molti suoi topic incomprensibili al punto da non entrare nemmeno nel discorso. A me ha veramente lasciato di sasso la sua offesa. Sarò sensibile io ma giuro che è la prima volta che mi sono arrabbiato da quando posto sul forum. Ed io mi arrabbio veramente difficilmente.
> 
> Io per la mia personalità chiederei scusa, per me stesso. Non perchè siano pretese.


Ho fatto quella ricerca per te...fra uno spettacolo e un altro buttaci l'occhio...!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ma poi come la metti con i tuoi insulti?è un cul de sac:mrgreen:


Come la metti tu con le tue uscite sgradevoli.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come la metti tu con le tue uscite sgradevoli.


io e le mie uscite sgradevoli stiamo bene insieme.
quel che mi piace di te è che accetti con obiettività quel che si dice.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio ritorna
> mi manca tanto la spalla su cui contavo
> 
> :amici:


tipo l'appoggio per il pappagallo.


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo è quello che cercavo di fargli notare spessissimo. Ogni volta che ho tentato di riportarlo a quello che era *lo viveva come un'offesa*
> Non mi aspetto le sue scuse, può anche non farmele *ma sono certa di non averlo mai offeso* quindi in questa situazione non mi sento di dovergli fare io le scuse.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Ma lo abbiamo notato tutti Farfy. E gliel'hanno detto in tanti.*


Ciao,

in un certo senso, si commenta da solo.


lui lo viveva come un'offesa, e lo ha detto in vari modi. 
più e più volte ... 
chi siamo noi a giudicare, se è da viverlo come tale?
che ne sappiamo noi, cosa ci sta dietro per lui?

ma non è stato preso in considerazione, anzi ... 

AB, che prende vecchi thread ... 
Tebe che lo compare con quel quaqueraqua ... 
(tutto sempre in base alla stessa questione)

non è una scusante ... ma a punto ...

pioggia di petali di rose ... 

Per me, queste cose, dovrebbero stare alla base di qualsiasi tipo di interazione ... 
Rispettare ... giusto o sbagliato, che noi stessi lo riteniamo ... 

Apparentemente non è così ... 

Calo il sipario ... grazie ... 

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in un certo senso, si commenta da solo.
> 
> ...


I problemi di ultimo con AB-Tebe-Chiara- JB e chi più ne ha più ne metta sono solo di loro competenza. Io non sono mai entrato nel merito. Una sola volta gli ho scritto di evitare pappardelle e lungaggini perchè io, personalmente, non capivo cosa volesse dire. Ed era in merito ad un mio post, sennò avrei evitato anche quello.

Secondo me, i suoi limiti grammaticali lo rendevano dolcemente goffo.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va bene così, grazie.  Modi opposti di vedere il mondo. E di essere. Vivaddio


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

"_dolcemente goffo" 

_ stento ancora a capire e preferirei non leggere certe affermazioni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> "_dolcemente goffo"
> 
> _ stento ancora a capire e preferirei non leggere certe affermazioni.



guarda che non era una offesa.... anzi.

 C'è troppo testosterone da queste parti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I problemi di ultimo con AB-Tebe-Chiara- JB e chi più ne ha più ne metta sono solo di loro competenza. Io non sono mai entrato nel merito. Una sola volta gli ho scritto di evitare pappardelle e lungaggini perchè io, personalmente, non capivo cosa volesse dire. Ed era in merito ad un mio post, sennò avrei evitato anche quello.
> 
> Secondo me, i suoi limiti grammaticali lo rendevano dolcemente goffo.


ma guarda che ultimo sa scrivere molto bene, sicuramente meglio di me.(ehm...non ci vuole molto )
è  incomprensibile quando va a cercarsi panegirici inconcludenti.
quello che è certo che in lui c'è sostanza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che ultimo sa scrivere molto bene, sicuramente meglio di me.(ehm...non ci vuole molto )
> è  incomprensibile quando va a cercarsi panegirici inconcludenti.
> *quello che è certo che in lui c'è sostanza*


il neretto non l'ho mai messo in discussione!! :up:

Forse non avete capito ma a me Ultimo è sempre piaciuto. Preferivo anche io quello più genuino di qualche tempo fa e quello "meno incomprensibile, quando andava a cercarsi panegirici inconcludenti".

Tu scrivi meglio di me. Ma io manco ci provo. :up:


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> guarda che non era una offesa.... anzi.
> 
> C'è troppo testosterone da queste parti.


ah, un complimento, dare dell'impedito o imbranato, come preferisci, è per te un complimento.

buono a sapersi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in un certo senso, si commenta da solo.
> 
> ...


stai prendendo una grossa cantonata, sienne

i vecchi thread ripresi da AB erano solo un modo per fargli capire che volendo, ognuno di noi può leggere la storia di altri utenti postata e raccontata anche in passato prima del nostro arrivo sul forum.

tebe ha detto in più occasioni che stimava l'ultimo dell'anno scorso, e a questo si riferiva il suo quaraquaqua

non ho nessun interesse a difenderle, ma per amor di verità queste cose vanno dette


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, un complimento, dare dell'impedito o imbranato, come preferisci, è per te un complimento.
> 
> buono a sapersi.


Io non ho scritto ne impedito ne imbranato. Ho scritto "dolcemente goffo".

Quello che tu ci hai letto non era quello che io volevo intendere. In caso mi fossi spiegato male spero che questo possa chiarire. Voleva essere un tenero complimento.

ok?


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

io a goffo dò quel significato, anche buffo, ma così è se ti pare, un complimento. 

ok.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io a goffo dò quel significato, anche buffo, ma così è se ti pare, un complimento.
> 
> ok.


anche un bambino che fa i primi passi è goffo, ma è tenerissimo e dolcissimo. Io questo intendevo senza voler dire che Ultimo è un bambino. Anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I problemi di ultimo con AB-Tebe-Chiara- JB e chi più ne ha più ne metta sono solo di loro competenza. Io non sono mai entrato nel merito. Una sola volta gli ho scritto di evitare pappardelle e lungaggini perchè io, personalmente, non capivo cosa volesse dire. Ed era in merito ad un mio post, sennò avrei evitato anche quello.
> 
> Secondo me, *i suoi limiti grammaticali lo rendevano dolcemente goffo*.


no. Non è certo un limite grammaticale che ti rende meno comprensibile. Abbiamo avuto utenti che faticavano a scrivere in italiano corretto(e Ultimo non era tra questi, se non vogliamo fare la punta agli aghi) e non faticavamo a comprendere il testo. La difficoltà di Ultimo recentemente era proprio di incoerenza a sè stesso... o meglio il Claudio pre-tradimento non coincideva più con il Claudio post-tradimento, lui voleva tornare ad essere quello di prima, come se questo potesse cancellare tutto. Io credo fosse proprio questo il motivo per cui si imbestialiva tanto, quando gli veniva fatta osservare la differenza tra l'Ultimo di adesso e l'Ultimo di un anno fa o alcune contraddizioni tra un post e l'altro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Non è certo un limite grammaticale che ti rende meno comprensibile. Abbiamo avuto utenti che faticavano a scrivere in italiano corretto(e Ultimo non era tra questi, se non vogliamo fare la punta agli aghi) e non faticavamo a comprendere il testo. La difficoltà di Ultimo recentemente era proprio di incoerenza a sè stesso... o meglio il Claudio pre-tradimento non coincideva più con il Claudio post-tradimento, lui voleva tornare ad essere quello di prima, come se questo potesse cancellare tutto. Io credo fosse proprio questo il motivo per cui si imbestialiva tanto, quando gli veniva fatta osservare la differenza tra l'Ultimo di adesso e l'Ultimo di un anno fa o alcune contraddizioni tra un post e l'altro.


leggi cosa ho scritto dopo. Mi sono espresso male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> leggi cosa ho scritto dopo. Mi sono espresso male.


ma io ho capito bene che cosa volevi esprimere. Ma non era un problema di proprietà di linguaggio o grammatica, assolutamente. Era un problema di conflitto interiore, almeno secondo me, quello che creava certi labirinti, in cui mi perdevo pure io a volte. E in effetti all'inizio con lui non mi accadeva mai di non capire cosa voleva dire.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata;1112916[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]........claudio, lui voleva tornare ad essere quello di prima, come se questo potesse cancellare tutto.[/B]


mi pare non serva aggiungera altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare non serva aggiungera altro.


ma, caro Lui... non si può tornare indietro, possiamo solo andare avanti per quanto ci faccia paura


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, caro Lui*...* non si può tornare indietro, possiamo solo andare avanti per quanto ci faccia paura


e difatti lui voleva andare avanti con la compagna della sua vita e il pensiero che tempo fa lei avesse potuto etc etc lo distruggeva, non riusciva, nonostante i buoni proprositi, a cancellare il ricordo.

non capisco i puntini nel caro Lui.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in un certo senso, si commenta da solo.
> 
> ...



Sienne, facciamo che tu sei bionda (non ti conosco), domani arrivi con i capelli marroni
Se ti dico mi piacevi più prima e tu la vivi come un'offesa, scusa ma non mi sento di averti offesa e non mi sento di doverti delle scuse
E quello che io ho sempre detto a Ultimo è solo questo
I problemi con altri utenti sono problemi loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e difatti lui voleva andare avanti con la compagna della sua vita e il pensiero che tempo fa lei avesse potuto etc etc lo distruggeva, non riusciva, nonostante i buoni proprositi, a cancellare il ricordo.
> 
> non capisco i puntini nel caro Lui.


era una pausa. Pauseggio mentre scrivo perchè, nonostante i risultati, mi sforzo di pensare a quello che voglio esprimere:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

la prossima volta li userò anch'io, mentre ti leggo .........................  cercando di capire. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e difatti lui voleva andare avanti con la compagna della sua vita* e il pensiero che tempo fa lei avesse potuto etc etc lo distruggeva, non riusciva, nonostante i buoni proprositi, a cancellare il ricordo.
> *
> non capisco i puntini nel caro Lui.



mi sento di dire che non è cosi....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e difatti lui voleva andare avanti con la compagna della sua vita e il pensiero che tempo fa lei avesse potuto etc etc lo distruggeva, non riusciva, nonostante i buoni proprositi, a cancellare il ricordo.
> 
> non capisco i puntini nel caro Lui.


Anche secondo me era così.....
Per questo non riusciva ad addossare la colpa alla moglie......


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Quindi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I problemi di ultimo con AB-Tebe-Chiara- JB e chi più ne ha più ne metta sono solo di loro competenza. Io non sono mai entrato nel merito. Una sola volta gli ho scritto di evitare pappardelle e lungaggini perchè io, personalmente, non capivo cosa volesse dire. Ed era in merito ad un mio post, sennò avrei evitato anche quello.
> 
> Secondo me, i suoi limiti grammaticali lo rendevano dolcemente goffo.


Quindi secondo il tuo assunto anche i miei problemi con Tebe e annab dovrebbero essere di mio competenza o no? allora perchè sei spesso intervenuto?Secondo me i tuoi limiti mentali ti rendono un paiaccio poco divertente.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> leggi cosa ho scritto dopo. Mi sono espresso male.


No, tu non ti esprimi male,tu sei offensivo con la pretesa di non esserlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio nessuna scusa da parte di Ultimo perchè ad un certo punto della discussione il mio atteggiamento è stato tale e quale al suo.


Ciao simy , che bel cuore!!!! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Ultimo forza torna qui .. Lo vedi si che si stanno "impigliando" per cercare di spiegare ( a loro stessi) come sei :smile: fossi in te tornerei se non altro per fermare quest' analisi di colui che non c'è più ( qui ), ciao :smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2013)

*R: Ultimo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao simy , che bel cuore!!!! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Ciao carissima...dimenticati tutto..ricorda che qua'tutto e'virtuale..''nemici''e ''amici''...fai come me.fregatene....at salut
...una graffiata al lupo di Centocelle:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stai prendendo una grossa cantonata, sienne
> 
> i vecchi thread ripresi da AB erano solo un modo per fargli capire che volendo, ognuno di noi può leggere la storia di altri utenti postata e raccontata anche in passato prima del nostro arrivo sul forum.
> 
> ...



l'ho spiegato in mille modi, grazie per aver provato a rispiegarlo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Sor clà*

A sor clà,ti chiamavo così in mp,quando torni a farmi fare due risate?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Ma io non capisco tutto sto casino in forum libero dove tutti possono leggere, solo perchè na persona ha deciso di andarsene.
Non capisco perchè bisogna sempre cercare di indagare le motivazioni recondite, le ragioni personali per le quali una persona assume l'atteggiamento A o l'atteggiamento B.

Secondo me il signor Ultimo, ha deciso che non gli piaceva più sto posto, oppure ha pensato che sto posto non gli servisse più, una volta esaurite le sue problematiche personali inerenti al tema di questo forum, e abbia spiccato il volo.

Neanche che appartenere a sto forum sia entrare in una setta dei Geova voglio dire eh? O in qualche movimento carismatico no?

E secondo me, Ultimo, non solo non ci legge più, ma secondo me, sarò da qualche parte con l'amata moglie e gli adorati figli a godersi le vacanze pasquali.

Ma di una cosa sono certo:
Nessuno di noi è nella sua testa e tanto meno nel suo cuore, da poter dire, Ultimo qui e ultimo là.
Anche lui era fatto a modo suo, con pregi e difetti come tutti quanti.

Ma proprio non lo so io eh?
Qua sembra un posto dove la gente viene prima imbottigliata, poi riceve un tappo, infine l'etichetta.

Ma sarà libero uno di pensare quello che vuole e come crede no?

Mah non capisco.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco tutto sto casino in forum libero dove tutti possono leggere, solo perchè na persona ha deciso di andarsene.
> Non capisco perchè bisogna sempre cercare di indagare le motivazioni recondite, le ragioni personali per le quali una persona assume l'atteggiamento A o l'atteggiamento B.
> 
> Secondo me il signor Ultimo, ha deciso che non gli piaceva più sto posto, oppure ha pensato che sto posto non gli servisse più, una volta esaurite le sue problematiche personali inerenti al tema di questo forum, e abbia spiccato il volo.
> ...


Si non capisci un cazzo infatti.Se fosse come scrivi tu sarebbe andato via salutando...!Purtroppo non è andata così.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco tutto sto casino in forum libero dove tutti possono leggere, solo perchè na persona ha deciso di andarsene.
> Non capisco perchè bisogna sempre cercare di indagare le motivazioni recondite, le ragioni personali per le quali una persona assume l'atteggiamento A o l'atteggiamento B.
> 
> Secondo me il signor Ultimo, ha deciso che non gli piaceva più sto posto, oppure ha pensato che sto posto non gli servisse più, una volta esaurite le sue problematiche personali inerenti al tema di questo forum, e abbia spiccato il volo.
> ...


Caro amico,come sempre concordo con quello che scrivi.Non capisco questa ''ansia''per Ultimo..si e'cancellato??problema suo...Conte non ti fa sorridere l'idea di uno che si offende per una offesa,quindi virtuale,al suo nick???Ricordi amico quando arrivai qua???offese e parolacce a non finire..sai che nn ho mai riso tanto..e che non mi sono mai divertito tanto.
Poi come ti ho detto stamattina al cell,sara'che io sono abituato a non avere attese dalla virtualita'....ma scrivere 40 pagine perche'Ultimo si cancella....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco tutto sto casino in forum libero dove tutti possono leggere, solo perchè na persona ha deciso di andarsene.
> Non capisco perchè bisogna sempre cercare di indagare le motivazioni recondite, le ragioni personali per le quali una persona assume l'atteggiamento A o l'atteggiamento B.
> 
> Secondo me il signor Ultimo, ha deciso che non gli piaceva più sto posto, oppure ha pensato che sto posto non gli servisse più, una volta esaurite le sue problematiche personali inerenti al tema di questo forum, e abbia spiccato il volo.
> ...


ti ddirò 
anche secondo me è in vacanza
e se ne impippa ....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico,come sempre concordo con quello che scrivi.Non capisco questa ''ansia''per Ultimo..si e'cancellato??problema suo...Conte non ti fa sorridere l'idea di uno che si offende per una offesa,quindi virtuale,al suo nick???Ricordi amico quando arrivai qua???offese e parolacce a non finire..sai che nn ho mai riso tanto..e che non mi sono mai divertito tanto.
> Poi come ti ho detto stamattina al cell,sara'che io sono abituato a non avere attese dalla virtualita'....ma scrivere 40 pagine perche'Ultimo si cancella....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Eh...ehehhh...
Quante risate....
Si sono offese virtuali...
Quello si, amico mio, le risate che ci siamo fatti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti ddirò
> anche secondo me è in vacanza
> e se ne impippa ....


Ehi mela...che ne dici...se ti offendo e poi mi cancello?
E poi Lothar apre un 3d...

Vecchio mona da Cornedo, torna subito qua...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

a voi non importa, ad altri sì.
quindi non dovrebbe interessarvi che ad altri importi.


:singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Aprile 2013)

Ho letto solo ora lo zibaldone degli ultimi giorni: non entro in merito alle malegrazie intercorse e che gli utenti maggiorenni e vaccinati non dovrebbero certamente avere alcuna difficoltà a gestire, ma - per quanto possa contare - mi piacerebbe che Claudio volesse continuare ad arricchire il forum.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho letto solo ora lo zibaldone degli ultimi giorni: non entro in merito alle malegrazie intercorse e che gli utenti maggiorenni e vaccinati non dovrebbero certamente avere alcuna difficoltà a gestire, ma - per quanto possa contare - mi piacerebbe che Claudio volesse continuare ad arricchire il forum.


Quello anche a me.
Ma la cosa che più mi preme, personalmente, è che lui stia bene e che sia felice.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne, facciamo che tu sei bionda (non ti conosco), domani arrivi con i capelli marroni
> Se ti dico mi piacevi più prima e tu la vivi come un'offesa, scusa ma non mi sento di averti offesa e non mi sento di doverti delle scuse
> E quello che io ho sempre detto a Ultimo è solo questo
> I problemi con altri utenti sono problemi loro.


Io non conosco Ultimo di prima e non vado a leggermi pagine e pagine indietro. Credo però di aver capito cosa può averlo ferito. Se l'Ultimo "preferito" di prima era l'Ultimo che stava male e dal quale lui era faticosamente uscito, sentirselo dire, e soprattutto ripeterlo quando ha detto che lo feriva, poteva certamente fargli male. Facendo un esempio è come se tu pesassi 80kg e poi, dopo essere faticosamente riuscita a perdere 25kg, qualcuno ti dicesse che stavi meglio prima perché sei sciupata e non allegra, quando prima ti fingevi allegra per mascherare il dolore e l'essere sciupata è una normale conseguenza di un grande dimagramento, indispensabile anche per la salute, ti risentiresti o no?


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non conosco Ultimo di prima e non vado a leggermi pagine e pagine indietro. Credo però di aver capito cosa può averlo ferito. Se l'Ultimo "preferito" di prima era l'Ultimo che stava male e dal quale lui era faticosamente uscito, sentirselo dire, e soprattutto ripeterlo quando ha detto che lo feriva, poteva certamente fargli male. Facendo un esempio è come se tu pesassi 80kg e poi, dopo essere faticosamente riuscita a perdere 25kg, qualcuno ti dicesse che stavi meglio prima perché sei sciupata e non allegra, quando prima ti fingevi allegra per mascherare il dolore e l'essere sciupata è una normale conseguenza di un grande dimagramento, indispensabile anche per la salute, ti risentiresti o no?


parlo per me.
L'ultimo che intendo io, con cui mi scambiavo mp, era un Ultimo con cui, pur rimanendo nelle nostre posizioni, c'era un dialogo aperto pur con gli scazzi inevitabili.
Era una persona con cui ridevo e scherzavo. Con cui c'era una comunione di anime rara.
Era un ultimo che ascoltavo con piacere e che mai ho percepito come detentore della verità assoluta, come negli ultimi tempi.
Era un ultimo che sentivo vicino, che si metteva in gioco, che metteva in gioco lui stesso e gli altri. Con cui mi mettevo in gioco.
Era un ultimo con cui c'erano scambi che mai si metteva in cattedra e da cui ho imparato.
Era un ultimo che mi faceva pensare e sentire la sofferenza di un tradimento.
Era una persona che mi accarezzava l'anima con una battuta, quando ero io ad avere cedimenti su qualcosa.
Era....
Era. punto.
E rcordo quando aprì il 3d confessando qui che aveva tradito anche lui.
Ci scambiammo degli mp. 
Ero dispiaciuta, ero sofferente per lui perchè reputavo quella scelta una "ve3ndetta" da pareggio conti che stonava con quello che lui era.
Una persona oltre le umane miserie.
Un puro, non un coglione o un cretino.
Solo uno _oltre._


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlo per me.
> L'ultimo che intendo io, con cui mi scambiavo mp, era un Ultimo con cui, pur rimanendo nelle nostre posizioni, c'era un dialogo aperto pur con gli scazzi inevitabili.
> Era una persona con cui ridevo e scherzavo. Con cui c'era una comunione di anime rara.
> Era un ultimo che ascoltavo con piacere e che mai ho percepito come detentore della verità assoluta, come negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Pensi che abbia totalmente sbagliato interpretazione? Non era così proprio perché sofferente? Non lo feriva proprio perché era come chiedergli di tornare ferito e vulnerabile? Non dico che avesse ragione, dico che potrebbe essere stato quello il suo sentire.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlo per me.
> L'ultimo che intendo io, con cui mi scambiavo mp, era un Ultimo con cui, pur rimanendo nelle nostre posizioni, c'era un dialogo aperto pur con gli scazzi inevitabili.
> Era una persona con cui ridevo e scherzavo. Con cui c'era una comunione di anime rara.
> Era un ultimo che ascoltavo con piacere e che mai ho percepito come detentore della verità assoluta, come negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


addirittura comunione di anime .


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> addirittura comunione di anime .


Se scrive addirittura che gli ricorda Mattia (brr) magari si sarà mezza invaghita. Aspè: ma vuoi vedere che è come per Oscuro, lei se lo voleva trombare ed al di lui rifiuto lei s'è incattivita rosa dalla lussuria negata?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Ahaha*



Tebe ha detto:


> parlo per me.
> L'ultimo che intendo io, con cui mi scambiavo mp, era un Ultimo con cui, pur rimanendo nelle nostre posizioni, c'era un dialogo aperto pur con gli scazzi inevitabili.
> Era una persona con cui ridevo e scherzavo. Con cui c'era una comunione di anime rara.
> Era un ultimo che ascoltavo con piacere e che mai ho percepito come detentore della verità assoluta, come negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Un patetico tentativo di recuperare credibilità!Sei patetica.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi che abbia totalmente sbagliato interpretazione? Non era così proprio perché sofferente? Non lo feriva proprio perché era come chiedergli di tornare ferito e vulnerabile? Non dico che avesse ragione, dico che potrebbe essere stato quello il suo sentire.


io non ho mai percepito l'ultimo di prima vulnerabile.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> addirittura comunione di anime .


lo percepivo come mattia.
Si. Amichevolmente comunione di anime.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se scrive addirittura che gli ricorda Mattia (brr) magari si sarà mezza invaghita. Aspè: ma vuoi vedere che è come per Oscuro, lei se lo voleva trombare ed al di lui rifiuto lei s'è incattivita rosa dalla lussuria negata?


pur nel tuo sarcasmo hai capito.
Sei più sensibile di Min.
:unhappy:
Minchia


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho mai percepito l'ultimo di prima vulnerabile.


Magari lui sì. Adesso mi zittisco perché era solo un'ipotesi. Non lo conosco che da poco.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlo per me.
> L'ultimo che intendo io, con cui mi scambiavo mp, era un Ultimo con cui, pur rimanendo nelle nostre posizioni, c'era un dialogo aperto pur con gli scazzi inevitabili.
> Era una persona con cui ridevo e scherzavo. Con cui c'era una comunione di anime rara.
> Era un ultimo che ascoltavo con piacere e che mai ho percepito come detentore della verità assoluta, come negli ultimi tempi.
> ...



Non voglio di fendere nessuno
ma il discorso di era ed ora è non ha sensoPER ME
era quello ed è anche questo 
basterebbe con un po' di buona volontà 
accettarsi per quello che siamo se c'è intenzione di interagire 
altrimenti ci si ignora ...
almeno questo per come vivo io e per come mi ppiace relazionarmi
con altri ....
Tante persone con l'andare avanti nel tempo paiono ccambiate ma 
per come la vedo io con la conoscenza con la confidenza e altri ffattori tirano fuori
difetti e pregi...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pur nel tuo sarcasmo hai capito.
> Sei più sensibile di Min.
> :unhappy:
> Minchia


Non che ci voglia chissà cosa, che Minni è sensibile più o meno come un paracarro.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che ci voglia chissà cosa, che Minni è sensibile più o meno come un paracarro.


a parte quello, ma lo dico da sempre e mi sembrava strano non l'avesse codificato ecco.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Da*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che ci voglia chissà cosa, che Minni è sensibile più o meno come un paracarro.


Questa 48 ore fa ha alzato una caciara immane,pretendeva scuse,e si è incazzata perchè non ho aggredito ultimo!Adesso che ha capito, che tutti stanno capendo.... ci sfoggia sto post strappalacrime degna del migiore mario merola.Che idiota....:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*no*



Tebe ha detto:


> pur nel tuo sarcasmo hai capito.
> Sei più sensibile di Min.
> :unhappy:
> Minchia


Minerva ha solo capito il tuo stupido tentativo di aggraziarti le persone.E tardi bella mia....!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

sarò insensibile ma a me la comunione qui dentro pare un'eresia.
ho un'altra idea di queste cose.
detto questo ,
se poi si passa all'intolleranza  e allo sfottò più che comunione era un calesse


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2013)

*Ahahaahh*



Tebe ha detto:


> parlo per me.
> L'ultimo che intendo io, con cui mi scambiavo mp, era un Ultimo con cui, pur rimanendo nelle nostre posizioni, c'era un dialogo aperto pur con gli scazzi inevitabili.
> Era una persona con cui ridevo e scherzavo. Con cui c'era una comunione di anime rara.
> Era un ultimo che ascoltavo con piacere e che mai ho percepito come detentore della verità assoluta, come negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Giuro che non ci posso credere,giuro:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Meglio di pacciani,del katanga,di lotti.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò insensibile ma a me la comunione qui dentro pare un'eresia.
> ho un'altra idea di queste cose.
> detto questo ,
> se poi si passa all'intolleranza  e allo sfottò più che comunione era un calesse


[video=youtube;Rr3aRXnU-Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr3aRXnU-Uk[/video]


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò insensibile ma a me la comunione qui dentro pare un'eresia.
> ho un'altra idea di queste cose.
> detto questo ,
> se poi si passa all'intolleranza  e allo sfottò più che comunione era un calesse


non mi sento presa in causa comunque.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro che non ci posso credere,giuro:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Meglio di pacciani,del katanga,di lotti.:rotfl::rotfl:



è tutto scritto sul forum.
per chi sa leggere ovvio. E non è il tuo caso


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è tutto scritto sul forum.
> per chi sa leggere ovvio. E non è il tuo caso


[video=youtube;j3FSJY5CwfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3FSJY5CwfY[/video]


----------



## Innominata (3 Aprile 2013)

Meno male che ci siete, va'. Buona notte, ma buona davvero:up:!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è tutto scritto sul forum.
> per chi sa leggere ovvio. E non è il tuo caso


Però Tebe... non capisco, sinceramente, come si possa passare da comunione a disistima massima. Io posso capire che una persona ti possa deludere, anche qui. E' capitato pure a me. Ma se ho avuto un minimo di stima per una persona mi risulta impossibile poi farne un bersaglio per le frecciatine, perchè se era davvero una macchietta non ho capito veramente un cazzo io, ed è meglio che la ignori. E pure che Ultimo fosse il bersaglio delle frecciatine è  scritto qui. Condivido che fosse difficile relazionarsi con lui, specie negli ultimi mesi, ma questo non spiega il disprezzo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però Tebe... non capisco, sinceramente, come si possa passare da comunione a disistima massima. Io posso capire che una persona ti possa deludere, anche qui. E' capitato pure a me. Ma se ho avuto un minimo di stima per una persona mi risulta impossibile poi farne un bersaglio per le frecciatine, perchè se era davvero una macchietta non ho capito veramente un cazzo io, ed è meglio che la ignori. E pure che Ultimo fosse il bersaglio delle frecciatine è  scritto qui. Condivido che fosse difficile relazionarsi con lui, specie negli ultimi mesi, ma questo non spiega il disprezzo.


negli ultimi mesi interagivo molto poco con lui. davvero molto poco. intervenivo solo quando mi frecciava lui in maniera reiterata, appigliandosi a cose che dicevo.
Forse tu non te ne sei accorta, ma io si.
Appunto perchè la confidenza di prima era altra.
Disprezzo?
Di che disprezzo parli?
Frecciatine?
si, alcune. di risposta alle sue continuative.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però Tebe... non capisco, sinceramente, come si possa passare da comunione a disistima massima. Io posso capire che una persona ti possa deludere, anche qui. E' capitato pure a me. Ma se ho avuto un minimo di stima per una persona mi risulta impossibile poi farne un bersaglio per le frecciatine, perchè se era davvero una macchietta non ho capito veramente un cazzo io, ed è meglio che la ignori. E pure che Ultimo fosse il bersaglio delle frecciatine è  scritto qui. Condivido che fosse difficile relazionarsi con lui, specie negli ultimi mesi, ma questo non spiega il disprezzo.


Dai il disprezzo una parola grossa...essù...eggiù...
A me sembra francamente due testoni che si scornavano...
Quante volte ho detto a Ultimo, fa un passo indietro...che ti avviluppano...
Lasciale perdere...che stai meglio...qua...

Poi volano le parole...

E come dice sempre mia moglie bisogna stare attenti, perchè quando una parola è detta è detta...

Secondo me Ultimo oramai ne aveva le balote sgionfe de sto posto...e voleva trovare il modo di dire certe cose a certe persone e poi andarsene...

Insomma era tutta na storia de tocame piero, piero tocame, mama piero me toca...
Ma piero me spissiga invesse de tocare...dei su...

Ma porca troia dai...siamo tutti adulti e ci perdiamo diestro ste menate qua...

Ohi casso
abbiamo una vita vera fuori di qua...
O perdiamo perfino Pasqua e pasqueta per stare qui a litigare eh?

E per cosa poi...

Per cosa...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> negli ultimi mesi interagivo molto poco con lui. davvero molto poco. intervenivo solo quando mi frecciava lui in maniera reiterata, appigliandosi a cose che dicevo.
> Forse tu non te ne sei accorta, ma io si.
> Appunto perchè la confidenza di prima era altra.
> Disprezzo?
> ...


Ok...
Ma erano robe senza cattiveria...
Da entrambi le parti...

Come che dice sempre quell'altro là? Eh?
GOLIARDIA...

Ma come mai allora quando noi stuzzicchiamo gli altri è goliardia...ma se veniamo toccati con uno spillo...parte l'embolo?

Essù...eggiù...e metete par traverso...dei...

La verità è che de goliardia e goliardia...uno spinton qui e na pacca là...ci si mette troppa confidenza e va in mona il rispetto della gente...magari senza rendersene conto...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma erano robe senza cattiveria...
> Da entrambi le parti...
> 
> ...



Non sono una persona cattiva, come non lo è lui.
Ma il punto è che molti utenti si sono accorti di un cambio suo nel modo di porsi, non certo mio.
e sono una che preferisce mollare ad un certo punto.
E l'avevo anche detto, pure motivandolo.
Lui mi aveva "accusata" di non volere il dialogo e il confronto eccetera.
Ad un certo punto no. Non l'ho più voluto perchè era un gioco al massacro dove l'incomunicabilità era totale.
ma mai e poi mai ( e ripeto è tutto scritto) ho detto o fatto intendere una mia superiorità linguistica o quant'altro, cosa che invece tirava fuori lui.
Detto questo mi sono sentita punzecchiata per mesi. E mesi. Ha scritto cose che mi hanno ferita, proprio perchè scritte da lui.
Che non è mai stato un oscuro per intenderci che può delirare come meglio crede.
E per quanto mi riguarda un confronto con lui, pur avendolo cercato mesi fa, è stato impossibile.
pensa un pò che sienne ha pure scritto che non mi sono offesa per il puttana datomi da ultimo perchè probabilmente lui sapeva di poterselo permettere con me.
Assurdo.
Ognuno legge davvero ciò che vuole.
Ho letto ultimo in un determinato modo ultimamente.
Sbri ha letto addirittura disprezzo nelle mie parole.
Assurdo due la vendetta proprio.
e vorrei anche leggere dove lo avrei disprezzato.

Ironeggiato su di lui?
certo. Ironeggio su tutti. Soprattutto su me stessa.
da sempre.
E allora?

Non sto capendo di cosa stiamo parlando sinceramente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono una persona cattiva, come non lo è lui.
> Ma il punto è che molti utenti si sono accorti di un cambio suo nel modo di porsi, non certo mio.
> e sono una che preferisce mollare ad un certo punto.
> E l'avevo anche detto, pure motivandolo.
> ...


Beh anch'io capisco poco...

Ma personalmente io non rimpiangevo il primo Ultimo.
E ridevo come un matto con l'Ultimo...Ultimo...
Perchè il primo era un uomo molto ferito, il secondo un uomo riabilitato.
Agli occhi di sè stesso.
Gli unici occhi a cui si interessasse del resto.

Ma tutte ste cose...
Bisogna mollarle lì e fare amen...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anch'io capisco poco...
> 
> Ma personalmente io non rimpiangevo il primo Ultimo.
> E ridevo come un matto con l'Ultimo...Ultimo...
> ...



l'ultimo ferito non piaceva nemmeno a me. E non mi piaceva per quello, ma per tutto il resto che era.
ma non mi piaceva nemmeno l'ultimo che aveva sempre la verità in tasca.
Se mi trovate un botta e risposta mio e suo, dove ci siamo capiti è fantascienza.
Non ha nemmeno capito il mio discorso sulle bestemmie.
il mio intelletttivamente qualcosa.
ha dovuto disquisire anche li, e ho dovuto scrivere a caratteri cubitali che era una metafora.
mele e pere.

ma appunto, di che parliamo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*No*



Tebe ha detto:


> è tutto scritto sul forum.
> per chi sa leggere ovvio. E non è il tuo caso


No,non solo so leggere ma fiuto la merda a distanza.Lo hai denigrato per mesi interi,insime alla tua amichetta idiota,e adesso scrivi queste porcate solo perchè inizia a franarti la terra sotto i piedi.Ma ci credi così stupidi?Adesso ti è rimasto il conte a farti da sponda,un ottima occasione per pretendere da lui  le scuse per simy e farfalla o vale solo per ultimo?Stai cercando di recuperare consensi,che ormai hai definitivamente perso,così come la stima di tanti,fattene una ragione la cattiveria alla lunga non paga mai.Ti sono rimasti due giullari di corte,per chi 48 ore fa godeva di avermi allontanato da tutti.Che figura miserrima che stai facendo,e per te è solo l'inizio.vergognati.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stai prendendo una grossa cantonata, sienne
> 
> i vecchi thread ripresi da AB erano solo un modo per fargli capire che volendo, ognuno di noi può leggere la storia di altri utenti postata e raccontata anche in passato prima del nostro arrivo sul forum.
> 
> ...



Ciao Chiara,

ok ... per amor di verità ... 

Riprendo, per spiegare un principio che sta dietro la cosa ... non per la cosa in se ... 

AB iniziava a sostenere la stessa cosa. 
Ultimo sosteneva tra altro, che lei non poteva avere un opinione a riguardo,
perché a quei tempi non c'era. Lei ha dimostrato, prendendo quei thread, 
che ha letto e che la sua, non era un opinione campata in aria. 
E che tutti potevano leggere per arrivare a un "buon senso collettivo" ... 
(se vuoi, ho il suo permesso, posto postare ...)

... mi sembra una cosa allucinante, veramente ...

Ma non ti rendi conto, che anche con tutte le buone intenzioni di questo universo ...
Se una persona dice, STOP, NO, non si continua? 
Ma vi leggete? Dite tutti, glielo abbiamo detto tante di quelle volte ... e lui ogni volta STOP!

DI QUALE VERITÀ PARLI? ...

Che se c'è una buona intenzione, tutto è lecito?
Stai mirando a far notare che non cerano cattive intenzioni?
Beh ... stai facendo notare ben altro ...

Allora, andiamo a cambiare la legge ... (almeno qui è così ...)

Ogni donna che dice NO ... allora, è da valutare, se l'uomo è pieno d'amore e buone intenzioni ... 
perché la voleva come prima, bella e snella ... perciò se la faceva ogni ora ... 
(Daniele ... mi sono ispirata a te ... esempi estremi)

@ farfalle
a me questo tipo di ragionare, un pò timore mi fa ...
tu ti aggrappi alla banalità della cosa e perciò non può essere considerata come offesa. 
il fatto è, riconoscere o meno, lo si prende in considerazione, se l'altra persona te lo fa notare!!!
ma che stiamo scherzando? e se io, mentre avevo i capelli biondi mi fosse capitato qualcosa di brutto
e perciò cambio colore. ti dico, mi fa male, se mi fai ricordare i capelli biondi. Non lo prendi in 
considerazione? Perché il tuo valutare si impone sopra una richiesta dell'altra parte? OK ...
Bel modo di volere bene ...

@Tebe: a me non hai spiegato una cippa. se lo hai spiegato a lui più volte ... vedi sopra ...
una piccola annotazione: quello che c'è tra noi è molto marginale e vale zero. 
ma già in quei rarissimi scontri ... o ti limiti a fare smorfie, o riporti le cose rigirate come piacciono a te. 
Tu credi veramente, che in questo modo, la tua parola valga qualcosa? Per me NO. 
Ma la mia porta è sempre aperta ...

Sapete una cosa ... fatemi un piccolo favore ... 

Cerchiamo allora, di non volerci tanto bene ... :mrgreen: 

sienne

ps: ieri ero convinta al 90% che forse era meglio, se prendevo le distanze ... 
un idea che frulla da un po' ... questo andazzo generale è un po' pesante ... 
ma, c'è stato una cosa, che mi è molto piaciuta ... e dico solo grazie  ...
perché questo posto, per alcuni, è un angolo per "sfogarsi" e a me, fece molto bene ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ok ... per amor di verità ...
> 
> ...


E si adesso nella schiera di chi voleva tanto bene ad ultimo da quando è andato via è entrata a far parte anche tebe....apoteosi.Che ne dici chiara?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ok ... per amor di verità ...
> 
> ...


Sienne tu hai capito e scrivi la verità,io mi chiedo le persone che sono da molto più tempo di te come fanno ad accettare uno scempio simile.Assurdo.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne tu hai capito e scrivi la verità,io mi chiedo le persone che sono da molto più tempo di te come fanno ad accettare uno scempio simile.Assurdo.


Ciao, 

mmhh ... diciamo che in riguardo a Ultimo, è un punto di vista ...

abbastanza valido ritengo ... visto l'esito ... 

questo amore, queste intenzioni nobili, vellutati da petali ... l'ha fatto scappere ...  ...

per la vita, per me, è un MUST ... ma che stiamo scherzando?

comunque ... hai capito, non volermi troppo bene :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si adesso nella schiera di chi voleva tanto bene ad ultimo da quando è andato via è entrata a far parte anche tebe....apoteosi.Che ne dici chiara?:rotfl:


Se mi dici che ti fa male prendo atto spero mi spieghi la motivazione ma anche se non lo fai mi tiro indietro. Se ti limiti a dirmi che ti offendo e non che ti faccio male do alla parola offendere ilsuo significato e ti dico che non ti sto offendendo


Ah sia chiaro a tutti quelli che mi vogliono bene che desidero che siamo spre sinceri con me e che quando non capisco le loro buone intenzioni facciano il possibile per farmi capire anche sbattendomele in faccia in malo modo se necessario. Solo così posso sempre mettermi in gioco. Le pacche sulle spalle fanno bene, i calci in culo a fin di bene ancora di più IMHO.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao farfalla,

è un modo per ironizzare ... 
può accadere, che anche se le intenzioni sono buone,
il momento, per coglierle, o non è ancora maturo o l'altra parte non le ritiene tale.

ma dove sta il problema nel dire: 

ok, ne prendo atto. ma sappi, non era nelle mie intenzioni. 
quando te la senti, mi farebbe piacere sapere, cosa ti ha offeso. 

per favore, cosa centra il mettersi in gioco?

e no bella mia, non funziona così ... un conto è, se è una cosa tra me e te. 
allora, si, certo ... ma tu non sai, cosa ci sta dietro! forse qualcosa, che con te,
qui ecc. non centra nulla! 

ma si ... innalziamo la verità, la sincerità, la bontà ai massimi livelli!!!

sbattiamoci la faccia al muro! ma si ... per favore, non farmi dire certe cose ... 

mi fermo, perché ... stiamo toccando un punto molto brutto ... STOP.

per un voler bene mio e tuo ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non solo so leggere ma fiuto la merda a distanza.Lo hai denigrato per mesi interi,insime alla tua amichetta idiota,e adesso scrivi queste porcate solo perchè inizia a franarti la terra sotto i piedi.Ma ci credi così stupidi?Adesso ti è rimasto il conte a farti da sponda,un ottima occasione per pretendere da lui le scuse per simy e farfalla o vale solo per ultimo?Stai cercando di recuperare consensi,che ormai hai definitivamente perso,così come la stima di tanti,fattene una ragione la cattiveria alla lunga non paga mai.Ti sono rimasti due giullari di corte,per chi 48 ore fa godeva di avermi allontanato da tutti.Che figura miserrima che stai facendo,e per te è solo l'inizio.vergognati.


Ma non era forse che Ultimo ti veniva appresso nei tuoi scleri? No, eh?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era forse che Ultimo ti veniva appresso nei tuoi scleri? No, eh?


Ma scherzi?adesso mi vieni a dire che ultimo ha litigato con tebe e annab per me?dai fai il serio,e leggiti la poesia molto sentita di tebe.....,mi sono commosso,e mi spiace ultimo non sia qui,avremmo riso per ore.....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era forse che Ultimo ti veniva appresso nei tuoi scleri? No, eh?


:rotfl:Quindi avrebbe dato della puttana ha simy e farfalla per venirmi dietro?:rotfl:Allora andava contro tebe e annab per me ,per poi insultare simy e farfalla di sua spontè?Jb puoi fare meglio,forse sarebbe piò onesto lasciare tebe alla sua deriva,la tua teoria è decisamente fallace.ti apprezzo per l'impegno,adesso non mi scriverai anche tu una poesia per ultimo vero?Ti prego non farmelo,ti prego.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era forse che Ultimo ti veniva appresso nei tuoi scleri? No, eh?


Sancho Panza?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Quindi avrebbe dato della puttana ha simy e farfalla per venirmi dietro?:rotfl:Allora andava contro tebe e annab per me ,per poi insultare simy e farfalla di sua spontè?Jb puoi fare meglio,forse sarebbe piò onesto lasciare tebe alla sua deriva,la tua teoria è decisamente fallace.ti apprezzo per l'impegno,adesso non mi scriverai anche tu una poesia per ultimo vero?Ti prego non farmelo,ti prego.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha dato della puttana a Tebe prima, a Farfalla e Simy poi. E lo ha fatto perchè la situazione, evidentemente, ad un certo punto gli è sfuggita di mano. Che se è vero come vero che stava su quel thread solo per dare manforte a Daniele nel darmi dello squallido approfittatore di inermi fanciulle addolorate, è anche vero che la situazione è trascesa perchè le donne, o molte donne del forum, si sono sentite prese per i fondelli da sta cosa. Non è difficile da capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sancho Panza?


Più come il mulo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

corsi e ricorsi storici.
ai tempi dell'intesa con tebe (comunione non gliela faccio proprio) era con me che ultimo aveva continui scontri , tanto da minacciare di andare via un paio di volte. e quando tradì lui gli detti anch'io del quaraquaqua, ma era uno scontro fra me e lui che superammmo.
c'è  una cosa che secondo me è irritante quando si  battibecca:dar retta agli appoggi sodali, sorrisetti, frasette, risatine .
questo è parecchio fastidioso.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Ciao*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sancho Panza?


ciao buffone.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> corsi e ricorsi storici





Minerva ha detto:


> ai tempi *dell'intesa* con tebe (comunione non gliela faccio proprio) era con me che ultimo aveva continui scontri , tanto da minacciare di andare via un paio di volte. e quando tradì lui gli detti anch'io del quaraquaqua, ma era uno scontro fra me e lui che superammmo.
> c'è una cosa che secondo me è irritante quando si battibecca:dar retta agli appoggi sodali, sorrisetti, frasette, risatine .
> questo è parecchio fastidioso.




Io credo che intendesse proprio quello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono una persona cattiva, come non lo è lui.
> Ma il punto è che molti utenti si sono accorti di un cambio suo nel modo di porsi, non certo mio.
> e sono una che preferisce mollare ad un certo punto.
> E l'avevo anche detto, pure motivandolo.
> ...


Forse abbiamo sensibilità diverse. Io se scrivo che tu sei la valletta di qualcuno, se a qualcuno che dice che tu hai capito chiedo se è una barzelletta, non ti sto facendo un attestato di stima, te lo assicuro. E neppure ironia, al limite sarcasmo. Non te lo dico mica per creare una polemica, io quando ho letto quelle cose ho pensato che tu avessi dei motivi validi per interagire a quel modo. Per questo mi sono stupita e ho scritto che non capivo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> corsi e ricorsi storici.
> ai tempi dell'intesa con tebe (comunione non gliela faccio proprio) era con me che ultimo aveva continui scontri , tanto da minacciare di andare via un paio di volte. e quando tradì lui gli detti anch'io del quaraquaqua, ma era uno scontro fra me e lui che superammmo.
> c'è  una cosa che secondo me è irritante quando si  battibecca:dar retta agli appoggi sodali, sorrisetti, frasette, risatine .
> questo è parecchio fastidioso.



mi sono adeguata al suo modo infatti.
Non hai notato le sue sponde allo sbeffeggio con oscuro nei miei confronti?
Davvero?
prendo atto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'ultimo ferito non piaceva nemmeno a me. E non mi piaceva per quello, ma per tutto il resto che era.
> ma non mi piaceva nemmeno l'ultimo che aveva sempre la verità in tasca.
> Se mi trovate un botta e risposta mio e suo, dove ci siamo capiti è fantascienza.
> Non ha nemmeno capito il mio discorso sulle bestemmie.
> ...


Parliamo del nulla...
Vadinho direbbe tutta xixicà...

Da cui l'inopportunità di aprire un 3d su uno che magari non legge più...e magari se la spassa...

Insomma come un muto che vuole dire scemo chi legge ad un sordo...

Certo che qua dentro se uno va in te corni per un verso o in un altro ad utenti, si parte con il machete per farlo diventare quello che non è....
Allora uno non si riconosce neppure più nel suo nick...

E che fa?

Lancia un epico...

Ma andatevene un po' a fare in culo eh?
Tutto lì...

Ecco perchè le beghe e le incomprensioni tra utenti andrebbero gestite a tu per tu, in privata sede e non in pubblico.

Cosa capita?
Che persone che non c'entrano na beata minchia si sentono tirate in causa si intromettono e da lì parte la rissa...

Che non serve a niente...
Oddio per carità tiene in vita sto posto in mancanza di nuovi importanti contenuti no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sono adeguata al suo modo infatti.
> Non hai notato le sue sponde allo sbeffeggio con oscuro nei miei confronti?
> Davvero?
> prendo atto.


certo che ho notato


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ok ... per amor di verità ...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:
Credimi stando un po' distanti...
Si va meglio...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse abbiamo sensibilità diverse. Io se scrivo che tu sei la valletta di qualcuno, se a qualcuno che dice che tu hai capito chiedo se è una barzelletta, non ti sto facendo un attestato di stima, te lo assicuro. E neppure ironia, al limite sarcasmo. Non te lo dico mica per creare una polemica, io quando ho letto quelle cose ho pensato che tu avessi dei motivi validi per interagire a quel modo. Per questo mi sono stupita e ho scritto che non capivo.


la mia ironia  è sempre quella. Velata di sarcasmo ultimamente certo. 
Certo che avevo dei motivo validi, esattamente come lui aveva evidentemente i suoi motivi per continuare a riprendere ogni mia parola e manipolarla come la capiva, nonostante continuassi a scrivergli che non intendevo rispondergli e lui rispondeva che non volevo il confronto e bla bla.
Davvero non lo hai notato?


Continuo a non capire pure io sinceramente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> è un modo per ironizzare ...
> può accadere, che anche se le intenzioni sono buone,
> ...


Osserva il guaio sulle intenzioni nasce sempre da terze parti che vanno a dire...che X...aveva intenzioni di...
E se ce la fa a convincere il popolo...
Il gioco è fatto...

Allora uno si sente vittima di trame ordite contro di lui...e partono tutte le filippiche...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la mia ironia  è sempre quella. Velata di sarcasmo ultimamente certo.
> Certo che avevo dei motivo validi, esattamente come lui aveva evidentemente i suoi motivi* per continuare a riprendere ogni mia parola *e manipolarla come la capiva, nonostante continuassi a scrivergli che non intendevo rispondergli e lui rispondeva che non volevo il confronto e bla bla.
> Davvero non lo hai notato?
> 
> ...


questo è modo di fare che non mi è mai piaciuto che gli ho sempre fatto presente.


ps non le tue parole...tutte quelle di chi in quel momento non era in sintoniua con lui


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che ho notato


e allora?
Lui poteva farlo in maniera reiterata, mesi su mesi?
"Offendendomi" e tutto il circo e io no?


C'è un limite a tutto Min, e aultimo avevo ripetuto in chiaro più volte  di non considerarmi considerato che la comnunicazione era zero.
E' stato fatto da parte sua?
Direi di no.
Ripeto.
Il forum parla da solo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha dato della puttana a Tebe prima, a Farfalla e Simy poi. E lo ha fatto perchè la situazione, evidentemente, ad un certo punto gli è sfuggita di mano. Che se è vero come vero che stava su quel thread solo per dare manforte a Daniele nel darmi dello squallido approfittatore di inermi fanciulle addolorate, è anche vero che la situazione è trascesa perchè le donne, o molte donne del forum, si sono sentite prese per i fondelli da sta cosa. Non è difficile da capire.


Cosa vuoi...
SOno i frutti della cultura dell'insulto e della goliardia no?
Però dai non trovi che sia figa l'idea della murena?

Chissà quante ti hanno scritto dicendoti...posso anch'io essere messa nel numero delle tue vittime?

Infatti non è difficile da capire....
Ma proprio le spiegazioni più evidenti sono le meno accettate...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è modo di fare che non mi è mai piaciuto che gli ho sempre fatto presente.
> 
> 
> ps non le tue parole...tutte quelle di chi in quel momento non era in sintoniua con lui


Certo, ma permettimi considerato il rapporto che c'era prima, a me degli altri poco importava.
Semplicemente non capivo questo suo accanimento nei miei confronti.
Addirittura un accanimento da mettere in dubbio le mie parole sul cancro all'utero.
Spero tu ricordi anche quello.
Dove poi ho sbroccato e ho deciso di chiudere la saracinesca con lui.
E ci si appiglia ad un valletto?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> Lui poteva farlo in maniera reiterata, mesi su mesi?
> "Offendendomi" e tutto il circo e io no?
> 
> ...


E c'hai ragione pure tu...
Beata la funzione ignore!
Avere avuto il coraggio di provarla prima...

Essù sono questioni di embolismi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, ma permettimi considerato il rapporto che c'era prima, a me degli altri poco importava.
> Semplicemente non capivo questo suo accanimento nei miei confronti.
> Addirittura un accanimento da mettere in dubbio le mie parole sul cancro all'utero.
> Spero tu ricordi anche quello.
> ...


Io non mi appiglio proprio a nulla perchè non devo arrivare da nessuna parte. Ho detto quello che pensavo, punto. Come sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> è un modo per ironizzare ...
> può accadere, che anche se le intenzioni sono buone,
> ...


guarda che ho chiesto spiegazioni almeno tre volte


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi...
> SOno i frutti della cultura dell'insulto e della goliardia no?
> Però dai non trovi che sia figa l'idea della murena?
> 
> ...


Ma queste sono una massa di citrulle che casomai parlano giusto tra di loro.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non mi appiglio proprio a nulla perchè non devo arrivare da nessuna parte. Ho detto quello che pensavo, punto. Come sempre.


hai fatto bene a dirlo, ma dire che valletto è stato pesante considerato il pregresso suo nei miei di confronti mi è sembrato esagerato.
Solo questo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione pure tu...
> Beata la funzione ignore!
> Avere avuto il coraggio di provarla prima...
> 
> Essù sono questioni di embolismi...




 mai presa in considerazione con ultimo, perchè comunque quando non interagiva con me ma con nuovi utenti mi piaceva leggerlo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai presa in considerazione con ultimo, perchè comunque quando non interagiva con me ma con nuovi utenti mi piaceva leggerlo.


in effetti l'ignore mai preso in considerazione in toto.
non mi viene proprio.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma queste sono una massa di citrulle che casomai parlano giusto tra di loro.


Beh se ti avanza qualcuna mandala da me e lothar no?
Tu fai la murena
io e lui faremo gli sciacalli...

Oppure appena scopro una delle tue belle scrivo io copiando la mail segreta di Lothy e aggiungendo
senti cara

sei su un forum di tradimento...
Fidati non puoi essere fedele a Joey, ma lo devi tradire prima con me e poi con Lothar...

E godrai di eterna giovinezza....

Perchè non c'è due senza tre...

Oppure se litigo con qualcuna mando mp con scritto...ma vaffanfartijoey....che non te ne pentirai...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda che ho chiesto spiegazioni almeno tre volte


vero


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Ora Basta...

Ultimo torna con il nuovo Nick: Perduto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

O IL Traviato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti l'ignore mai preso in considerazione in toto.
> non mi viene proprio.


Beh io ho imparato ad usarlo come una saracinesca...
Per me è come spegnere una luce in una stanza no?
Poi la riaccendo, poi la spengo ecc..ecc..ecc...

Così ho più tempo per leggere le cose che mi piacciono e che mi interessano...no?

E ho pure chiuso gli mp...

Perchè arrivavano e dicevano...sapessi che cosa stanno scrivendo su di te...
E allora ho messo in ignore pure gli mp...no?

Del resto ho notato che le persone che hanno voglia di interagire con me, fatalità, hanno trovato altri canali per farlo, nel reale, e fatalità senza terze persone di mezzo, non ci sono più stati guai...

Chissà come mai...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti l'ignore mai preso in considerazione in toto.
> non mi viene proprio.


Perchè è una cazzata sfuggire al confronto


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma queste sono una massa di citrulle che casomai parlano giusto tra di loro.


queste chi?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste chi?


Non tu.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> Lui poteva farlo in maniera reiterata, mesi su mesi?
> "*Offendendomi" e tutto il circo *e io no?
> 
> ...




questo è vero...
voglio bene a ultimo...e non faccio comunella con nessuno...
e obiettivamente dunque non posso dire che le parole nerettate siano false...


rischiando di prendermi altri rossi(chissenefrega)
dico una cosa che forse c'entra o forse no..

qui ho notato che se qualcuno ti stà sul cazzo una volta non scende più...
ti stà sul cazzo sempre e a prescindere..

naturalmente non vale per tutti..ma accade..

bisognerebbe esser un pò più flessibili...e leggere le cose soffermandosi sul testo, sul messaggio e non sulla persona che le scrive...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> Lui poteva farlo in maniera reiterata, mesi su mesi?
> "Offendendomi" e tutto il circo e io no?
> 
> ...


se non si vuole sentirsi sciocchi e andare avanti a batti e ribatti sterile qualcuno dovrà pur far capire in maniera più matura.
ed ultimo è uno che sulle cose riflette ; una volta accortosi di ridacchiare a senso unico avrebbe smesso come ha fatto con me.
però tu , immagino in buona fede, ti diverti parecchio a"ironeggiare" e se trovi la spalla giusta di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se ti avanza qualcuna mandala da me e lothar no?
> Tu fai la murena
> io e lui faremo gli sciacalli...
> 
> ...


PASSAMELA CAZZO! LA CHIAVE PER TROMBARE TUTTE LE DONNE DEL MONDO!!! COME GLI OCCHIALINI A RAGGI XXX CHE TI FANNO VEDERE LE FEMMINE NUDE!!! PASSAMELA TI PREGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se ti avanza qualcuna mandala da me e lothar no?
> Tu fai la murena
> io e lui faremo gli sciacalli...
> 
> ...


ma sono io Contastro!
manda!
dai che sono troppo curiosa:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda che ho chiesto spiegazioni almeno tre volte


Ciao farfalla,

non capisco bene cosa mi vuoi dire?
ti assicuro, che per me, il ragionamento vale più in prospettiva, che in retrospettiva ...

io parto - anche nella vita privata - dal presupposto, che se l'altra parte mi comunica
qualcosa, ne prendo atto e replico che quando se la sente io ci sono. 
forse, perché seno molto tirchia con le parole, lo dico una volta ... 
l'altro sa, non sto a ripetere una cosa, che gli da fastidio ... (anche se è solo una spiegazione)

ora facciamo un piccolo calcolo:

- tu minimo 3 volte
- AB minimo 6 (lei è chiaccherona )
- Tebe (molte volte c'è scritto ... facciamo mmmhhh, 5 volte)
- OcchiVerdi dice (anche altri glielo hanno detto ... allora, mettiamo 7 volte)

fa un pò te ... se dopo un pò non ti rompi? 
soprattutto se è una cosa, che non ti fa star bene ... 


si intende cosa voglio dire?

la cosa si amplifica enormemente ... in un posto come questo!
una volta in troppo ... può valere 100 volte in troppo ... 

mmmhhhh in spagnolo o in tedesco non lo spiego ... :mrgreen: ...

cioè, non è la tua intenzione in discussione per me, 
ma l'effetto che una cosa - anche con buone intenzioni - può avere

soprattutto se si è in più a battere chiodo ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> PASSAMELA CAZZO! LA CHIAVE PER TROMBARE TUTTE LE DONNE DEL MONDO!!! COME GLI OCCHIALINI A RAGGI XXX CHE TI FANNO VEDERE LE FEMMINE NUDE!!! PASSAMELA TI PREGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cosa mi dai in cambio?
Il COnte non fa niente per niente.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo è vero...
> voglio bene a ultimo...e non faccio comunella con nessuno...
> *e obiettivamente dunque non posso dire che le parole nerettate siano false...*
> 
> ...



Grazie Annuccia.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa mi dai in cambio?
> Il COnte non fa niente per niente.



ma lascia perdere Joey:mrgreen:

manda a me!


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non si vuole sentirsi sciocchi e andare avanti a batti e ribatti sterile qualcuno dovrà pur far capire in maniera più matura.
> ed ultimo è uno che sulle cose riflette ; una volta accortosi di ridacchiare a senso unico avrebbe smesso come ha fatto con me.
> però tu , immagino in buona fede, ti diverti parecchio a"ironeggiare" e se trovi la spalla giusta di più.


ho sempre ironeggiato a prescindere dalle spalle.
A differenza di ultimo che ha cominciato a"ironeggiare" molto più pesantemente con oscuro.
Gran bella spalla.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

e aggiungo, per l'ennesima volta che il rapporto fra me ultimo era assolutamente diverso e molto più "intimo" di quello che era con te e da  questo, per me, si è creato il suo accanimento nei miei confronti.
Sempre con la sua spalla ovviamente.
Cominciata molto prima del mio ironeggiare


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa mi dai in cambio?
> Il COnte non fa niente per niente.


Ti passo le femmine che vogliono trombarmi che dice Daniele. E' un'offerta allettante, eh.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho sempre ironeggiato a prescindere dalle spalle.
> A differenza di ultimo che ha cominciato a"ironeggiare" molto più pesantemente con oscuro.
> Gran bella spalla.


è vero anche questo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti passo le femmine che vogliono trombarmi che dice Daniele. E' un'offerta allettante, eh.


Affare fatto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non si vuole sentirsi sciocchi e andare avanti a batti e ribatti sterile qualcuno dovrà pur far capire in maniera più matura.
> ed ultimo è uno che sulle cose riflette ; una volta accortosi di ridacchiare a senso unico avrebbe smesso come ha fatto con me.
> però tu , immagino in buona fede, ti diverti parecchio a"ironeggiare" e se trovi la spalla giusta di più.



va bene Minerva, ma tra punzecchiarsi e trascendere c'è una bella differenza!
anche Ultimo non era mica il massimo della simpatia quando per es. diceva 1000 volte bimbuzza ad un'utente...

poi il fatto della spalla è dovuto al caso, secondo me, vale a dire a chi c'è online in quei frangenti
...almeno, non voglio pensare che ci si avvisi apposta!:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero anche questo.


Ecco.
ma sembra che ci sia un amnesia settoriale sul pregresso che ha portato a questo.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Affare fatto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



conteeeeeee!

ma mi hai messo in ignore??:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> va bene Minerva, ma tra punzecchiarsi e trascendere c'è una bella differenza!
> anche Ultimo non era mica il massimo della simpatia quando per es. diceva 1000 volte bimbuzza ad un'utente...
> 
> poi il fatto della spalla è dovuto al caso, secondo me, vale a dire a chi c'è online in quei frangenti
> ...almeno, non voglio pensare che ci si avvisi apposta!:singleeye:


sono d'accordo ...ma poi lo ha fatto spessissimo anche con me per un po' di tempo .
ma se si fa come lui non se ne esce:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> ma sembra che ci sia un amnesia settoriale sul pregresso che ha portato a questo.


miiii sto settoriale a caso me lo spari sempre:sbatti:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ...ma poi lo ha fatto spessissimo anche con me per un po' di tempo .
> ma se si fa come lui non se ne esce:mrgreen:



si che se ne esce, invece:
certi limiti non vanno superati!
secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo è vero...
> voglio bene a ultimo...e non faccio comunella con nessuno...
> e obiettivamente dunque non posso dire che le parole nerettate siano false...
> 
> ...


Brava Annuccia.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

figurati per me:mrgreen:





free ha detto:


> si che se ne esce, invece:
> certi limiti non vanno superati!
> secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sono io Contastro!
> manda!
> dai che sono troppo curiosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> non capisco bene cosa mi vuoi dire?
> ti assicuro, che per me, il ragionamento vale più in prospettiva, che in retrospettiva ...
> ...


Per 3 volte gli ho chiesto di spegarmi e lui in risposta mi ha dato della puttana
Se mi avesse detto, guarda non posso spiegartelo ma mi fa male, non mi offende. Mi sarei stoppata


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osserva il guaio sulle intenzioni nasce sempre da terze parti che vanno a dire...che X...aveva intenzioni di...
> E se ce la fa a convincere il popolo...
> Il gioco è fatto...
> 
> Allora uno si sente vittima di trame ordite contro di lui...e partono tutte le filippiche...


Ciao,

guarda ... ti do ... quasi quasi un bacio ... :mrgreen: ...

mi ricordo, che Ultimo stava discutendo una tematica con qualcuno (non faccio nomi, se no
mi tocca andare a cercare il post ... spero, che tu mi conosca un poco oramai) ... non ne arrivavano 
a capo. entra, un altro utente e questa dice, una cosa del tipo "ohh, questo non capisce ... vedi tu, di 
farlo ragionare" ... 

questo fatto ... si era molto sparpagliato tra gli utenti ... molti glielo facevano notare ... 

cioè ... secondo me, lui ha resistito persino troppo ... 

... forse, sarebbe stato meglio ... prendere le distanze ...

queste cose servono a entrambe le parti ... se si ha voglia di riflettere ... 

sienne


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>



era un trucco!:inlove:

però è vero che sono curiosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiii sto settoriale a caso me lo spari sempre:sbatti:


sono andata a prendermi il mio libro dei sinonimi e contrari.

Edito
Mi sembra ci sia un amnesia parziale su quello che ha portato allo stato attuale dei fatti, mettendo in luce solo alcuni aspetti che sono estremamente limitati.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo è vero...
> voglio bene a ultimo...e non faccio comunella con nessuno...
> e obiettivamente dunque non posso dire che le parole nerettate siano false...
> 
> ...


ma non è vero sai?
tante volte si è passati dagli scazzi ad un clima più sereno fra i vari utenti.
io per prima ho rivisto le mie posizioni , molti altri che si scontravano oggi dialogano tranquillamente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè è una cazzata sfuggire al confronto


Quando c'è un confronto. Quando non c'è più. o non c'è mai stato, non ha molto senso andare avanti.

poi per me l'ignore è più mentale che tecnico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ...ma poi lo ha fatto spessissimo anche con me per un po' di tempo .
> *ma se si fa come lui non se ne esce:mrgreen:*


sembra anche a me. Non è importantissimo rispondere sempre colpo su colpo. Ma questa è la mia visione personalissima.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sembra anche a me. Non è importantissimo rispondere sempre colpo su colpo. Ma questa è la mia visione personalissima.



1 sì e 2 no va bene?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> ma sembra che ci sia un amnesia settoriale sul pregresso che ha portato a questo.


Non è amnesia settoriale. E' percezione diversa. Ha senso discutere della cosa, dal momento che Ultimo è andato via, solo se si vuole individuare una dinamica che non si intende più ripetere, secondo me, non per quantificare i torti e le ragioni.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è amnesia settoriale. E' percezione diversa. Ha senso discutere della cosa, dal momento che Ultimo è andato via, solo se si vuole individuare una dinamica che non si intende più ripetere, secondo me, non per quantificare i torti e le ragioni.


Ciao,

:up:

mi hai preceduta ... in fatti, solo quello conta ... 

è da ieri che lo sto dicendo!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> 1 sì e 2 no va bene?:mrgreen:


Se io vedo che qualcuno con me vuole solo fare sterile polemica allo scopo di irritarmi o peggio, cerco di non dargli corda. Alle volte astenersi dalla risposta è difficile, prudono le ditina... ma mi sforzo. Qui è più facile che in altre situazioni, peraltro.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Affare fatto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


DAJE!!! W LA FICA!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>


Povero UltimoSangre...
Anche sta botta ti ci voleva...
Visto come sono le donne?
Tu ti eri lusingato di un amore sincero da parte di free...

E lei ti tradisce con Joey Blow...detto la murena....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Che dolore....
Visto?

E tu che pensavi che lei fosse tutta casta e pura...tutta chiacchera e distintivo...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se io vedo che qualcuno con me vuole solo fare sterile polemica allo scopo di irritarmi o peggio, cerco di non dargli corda. Alle volte astenersi dalla risposta è difficile, prudono le ditina... ma mi sforzo. Qui è più facile che in altre situazioni, peraltro.


hai ragione.
E così ho tentato di fare.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> DAJE!!! W LA FICA!!!


ehm...non essere volgare...si dice Gnocca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero sai?
> tante volte si è passati dagli scazzi ad un clima più sereno fra i vari utenti.
> io per prima ho rivisto le mie posizioni , molti altri che si scontravano oggi dialogano tranquillamente


mica parlavo in generale...


però è accaduto..e accade...

di fatti...
io ho notato una cosa...

il termine incriminato in fin dei conti è stata solo una persona a beccarselo...
le altre due lo hanno ppreso indirettamente.....perchè hanno difeso quella persona...

se quaquaraquà...lo avessere detto le prime due..il termine puttana non sarebbe venuto fuori...

ma posso anche sbagliarmi...

sicuramente è stato un momento di ira il suo..sicuramente si è sentito stretto in una cerchia ed è scoppiato...
anche questo è vero...
perchè magari si aspettava da simy e farfy appoggio...
ma l'appoggio non ti viene dato se stai simpatico o meno..ti viene dato se quel che dici può essere appoggiato...
e se io non ti appoggio non vuol dire che domani non possiamo tornare a sorridere ancora...

mi stò incartando vero?

vabeh..claudio caro..torna..dai..
le liti sono all'ordine del giorno..e il bello delle liti è che poi si fa la pace...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se io vedo che qualcuno con me vuole solo fare sterile polemica allo scopo di irritarmi o peggio, cerco di non dargli corda. Alle volte astenersi dalla risposta è difficile, prudono le ditina... ma mi sforzo. Qui è più facile che in altre situazioni, peraltro.


Ecco brava...
Io invece lo metto in ignore...
Poi quando penso che si sia stancato di parlare da solo...
Lo tolgo...e vanti e vanti e vanti...

Così mi evito anche il prurito alle dita....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sbriciola ti ho mandato messaggio per canale segreto...
Lothar ci evoca al suo cospetto...

Bisogna obbedire...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> E così ho tentato di fare.


come per altro è stato riconosciuto da più utenti.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per 3 volte gli ho chiesto di spegarmi e lui in risposta mi ha dato della puttana
> Se mi avesse detto, guarda non posso spiegartelo ma mi fa male, non mi offende. Mi sarei stoppata


Ciao farfalla,

spiegami dove vuoi arrivare?

perché non capisco ... 


da quando sono rientrata, che questa cosa si tira avanti ...

mi ricordo bene, che ha detto, ciò mi offende e mi fa male ...
più volte ... 

(cioè, non è una cosa limitata a quel giorno ...
prenditi i numeri e fa una bella moltiplicazione ... arriverai ad 
un numero assurdo ... e che doveva rimanere sempre calmo e 
pacato a spiegare la stessa cosa?) 

cioè ... dove sta la difficoltà a capire ... 

che nessuno lo ha voluto, ma ci si arriva, se in molti si batte su un chiodo ...

tralasciando tante altre cose, naturalmente ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mica parlavo in generale...
> 
> 
> però è accaduto..e accade...
> ...


A me sembra però che si sia toccata anche sua moglie...
Tu sei Annuccia.
E sei di quella terra.

Ora invertiamo le parti.
Al posto tuo viene qui TUO MARITO.
Ci racconta che tu lo hai tradito.

E si sente dire qui, che sua moglie è na puttana.

Cosa farebbe tuo marito a chi ti dà della puttana? 
Anche se costui o costei avesse tutte le buone ragioni del mondo...

Come si mette?

E non vuole essere polemica verso una certa mentalità.
Anzi...
Vuole essere COMPRENSIONE di certi usi, costumi e culture tipiche.

Come si mette annuccia, se qualcuno tocca te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava...
> Io invece lo metto in ignore...
> Poi quando penso che si sia stancato di parlare da solo...
> Lo tolgo...e vanti e vanti e vanti...
> ...


quale dei tanti?????Hai messo un pizzino sotto la solita pietra?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vabbè... stasera do un'occhiata poi me lo magno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra però che si sia toccata anche sua moglie...
> Tu sei Annuccia.
> E sei di quella terra.
> 
> ...


Mica tutti i siciliani sono focosi e gelosi con la lupara eh!!!???


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra però che si sia toccata anche sua moglie...
> Tu sei Annuccia.
> E sei di quella terra.
> 
> ...



Ciao,

infatti ... non vedo tanta differenza ... lo hanno spinto a ciò ...

e la cultura fa parte della persona ... 

:up::up::up:

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica tutti i siciliani sono focosi e gelosi con la lupara eh!!!???


Non era questo che intendevo dire...
Assolutamente...

Ma solo che Annuccia, secondo me, può comprendere un Ultimo, meglio di altre donne.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... non vedo tanta differenza ... lo hanno spinto a ciò ...
> 
> ...


SI...SI...SI...
Come ad esempio Sbriciola comprende bene Lothar...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...SI...SI...
> Come ad esempio Sbriciola comprende bene Lothar...


ma lo cazzio pure. E' che mi capisce bene pure lui:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mica parlavo in generale...
> 
> 
> però è accaduto..e accade...
> ...



esatto. Considerato che la stessa Min glielo aveva dato quando lui aveva tradito e non è successo questo.
Ed è proprio la prova che certi termini detti da alcune persone colpiscono di più.
Il punto è questo.
Ho tentato di ignorarlo per moltissimo tempo e lui non si è fatto ignorare, continuando.
Perchè?
Perchè accanirsi con me se poi non c'era nulla di quanto scrivevo che poteva acquietarlo o convincerlo semplicemente della mia buona fede?
Come mai improvvisamente sono diventata una bugiarda, una che non voleva il confronto, una che mentiva e una brutta persona in toto.
E infine pure puttana.
E' lui la mia vittima?
Ok.
Tebe la killer di nik?





minkia.:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...SI...SI...
> Come ad esempio Sbriciola comprende bene Lothar...


Ciao,

questo è vero ...

Conte ... a me da fastidio che dia certi termini alle donne ...  ...

glielo potresti sussurrare all'orecchio? Che ne so, di chiamarle "le mie gatte"?

un poco di fantasia ... o no?  ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> spiegami dove vuoi arrivare?
> 
> ...


A me ha sempre detto mi offende. Non mi fa male. E per me c'è diversità.
Guarda questa storia mi ha ampiamente rotto ormai, ma in un confronto in cui mi prendo della puttana senza aver detto nulla non ci sto a far passare da vittima chi mi ha dato della puttana. Tutto qui
Il suo rapporto con gli altri non mi interessa.
Se sei incazzato con X non dai della puttana a Y
Io mi comporto così con gli altri, e scusa se pretendo il medesimo rispetto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra però che si sia toccata anche sua moglie...
> Tu sei Annuccia.
> E sei di quella terra.
> 
> ...



nop Conte, nessuno ha dato della puttana a sua moglie.
I fatti si sono svolti in maniera molto. Molto diversa.
farfalla ha fatto una domanda perchè come me si è stupita di quel puttana dato gratuitamente.
Ha tentato di far capire ad Ultimo delle cose, chiedendo educatamente.
Come spesso accadeva.
E come altrettanto spesso accadeva con lui, ha fatto muro.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra però che si sia toccata anche sua moglie...
> Tu sei Annuccia.
> E sei di quella terra.
> 
> ...


Guarda che che sua moglie è una puttana l'ha detto lui non noi
Non giriamo le frittate


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... non vedo tanta differenza ...* lo hanno spinto a ciò ...*
> 
> ...



no.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nop Conte, nessuno ha dato della puttana a sua moglie.
> I fatti si sono svolti in maniera molto. Molto diversa.
> farfalla ha fatto una domanda perchè come me si è stupita di quel puttana dato gratuitamente.
> Ha tentato di far capire ad Ultimo delle cose, chiedendo educatamente.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma mò mica vorremo dire che povero Ultimo se lo chiami quaqquaraquà e poi ti da della puttana bisogna capirlo che è siciliano? Cioè, ma davvero?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... non vedo tanta differenza ... *lo hanno spinto a ciò *...
> 
> ...


Ma manco per scherzo


l'ho spinto nella direzione opposta e non mi fate fare copia incolla di quei post per favore


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò mica vorremo dire che povero Ultimo se lo chiami quaqquaraquà e poi ti da della puttana bisogna capirlo che è siciliano? Cioè, ma davvero?


Ma poi IO E SIMY non gli abbiamo dato nemmeno el quaqquaraquà......
E' proprio vero che a furia di parlarne si stravolge l'accaduto


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma manco per scherzo
> 
> 
> l'ho spinto nella direzione opposta e non mi fate fare copia incolla di quei post per favore


guarda non ho parole.
Sienne è la stessa che ha detto che Ultimo si è permesso di darmi della puttana perchè visto il rapporto sapeva, probabilmente, di poterselo permettere con me.

:unhappy:

Universi paralleli


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò mica vorremo dire che povero Ultimo se lo chiami quaqquaraquà e poi ti da della puttana bisogna capirlo che è siciliano? Cioè, ma davvero?



:unhappy:


quando uscirà la teoria degli alieni che gli avrebbero _liposucchiato_ il cervello temporaneamente?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> questo è vero ...
> 
> ...


Ci provo....
Ma non è escluso che lui allora dica...cagne...
Ma se osservi lui dice Amiche...

Ma Sienne parliamoci chiaro...

Nel senso comune...

Una donna che tradisce
sa che piaccia o non piaccia

incorre in certe terminologie

e infatti le donne che conosco io

se ne sbattono altamente di quel termine

e ci ridono su...

O lo usano per ironizzare no?

Del resto una può dirti, se mi consideri una...che cosa fai allora qui con me? Torna dalle tue brave e integerrime persone...

Insomma secondo me non sta in piedi, fare certe cose, e poi pretendere anche gli applausi no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nop Conte, nessuno ha dato della puttana a sua moglie.
> I fatti si sono svolti in maniera molto. Molto diversa.
> farfalla ha fatto una domanda perchè come me si è stupita di quel puttana dato gratuitamente.
> Ha tentato di far capire ad Ultimo delle cose, chiedendo educatamente.
> ...


Comprendo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci provo....
> Ma non è escluso che lui allora dica...cagne...
> Ma se osservi lui dice Amiche...
> 
> ...


Ma va a cagare.....tanto non puoi leggere




Ma spero che qualcuno quoti


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò mica vorremo dire che povero Ultimo se lo chiami quaqquaraquà e poi ti da della puttana bisogna capirlo che è siciliano? Cioè, ma davvero?


Beh joey da come conosco o comprendo io Ultimo...
Dargli del quaquaraquà è una cosa terrificante...

( secondo me)


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> 
> quando uscirà la teoria degli alieni che gli avrebbero _liposucchiato_ il cervello temporaneamente?


Sono qua che l'aspetto...
Ma in questo momento i teorici non postano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci provo....
> Ma non è escluso che lui allora dica...cagne...
> Ma se osservi lui dice Amiche...
> 
> ...


Conte, senti.
Qui è diverso.
Tu lo usi per ironizzare ma lui non l'ha usato per ironizzare ed è cosa molto diversa.
E sul neretto, infatti.
Ma rivolto ad Ultimo.
Perchè se continui a pizzicare per mesi determinate utenti che comunque hanno un comportamento normalmente ben lontano dall insulto, non puoi pretendere che alla fine, continuino a passarci sopra.
Proprio perchè la matrice è persona che tu hai valutato in un certo modo. E il certo modo era in positivo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte, senti.
> Qui è diverso.
> Tu lo usi per ironizzare ma lui non l'ha usato per ironizzare ed è cosa molto diversa.
> E sul neretto, infatti.
> ...


Evvabbè ma come fai a dire che uno usa per ironia o non per ironia no?
Infatti personalmente gli avevo detto di lasciar perdere certe cose...

Ma si vede che lui aveva bisogno di arrivare a certi punti no?


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh joey da come conosco o comprendo io Ultimo...
> Dargli del quaquaraquà è una cosa terrificante...
> 
> ( secondo me)


come era per lui dare della puttana a me.
E quindi?
quante guance uno deve porgere?
Quante volte deve capire?
Quante volte bisogna mollare?
Quante?


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Evvabbè ma come fai a dire che uno usa per ironia o non per ironia no?
> Infatti personalmente gli avevo detto di lasciar perdere certe cose...
> 
> Ma si vede che lui *aveva bisogno di arrivare a certi punti no?*


allora se aveva bisogno di arrivare allo scontro è stato accontentato.
Ma scusarlo mi sembra oggettivamente troppo.
E mi sembra una roba da WWF


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me ha sempre detto mi offende. Non mi fa male. E per me c'è diversità.
> Guarda questa storia mi ha ampiamente rotto ormai, ma in un confronto in cui mi prendo della puttana senza aver detto nulla non ci sto a far passare da vittima chi mi ha dato della puttana. Tutto qui
> Il suo rapporto con gli altri non mi interessa.
> Se sei incazzato con X non dai della puttana a Y
> Io mi comporto così con gli altri, e scusa se pretendo il medesimo rispetto.


Ciao,

non insisto ... tu avevi detto, che vorresti, che qualcuno che tiene a te, 
ti facesse capire certe cose ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> come era per lui dare della puttana a me.
> E quindi?
> quante guance uno deve porgere?
> Quante volte deve capire?
> ...


Speta---guance mi pare una...
Perdonare 490 volte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh joey da come conosco o comprendo io Ultimo...
> Dargli del quaquaraquà è una cosa terrificante...
> 
> ( secondo me)


Ma mica perchè è siciliano, perchè è scemo (scusa Hellseven).


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica perchè è siciliano, perchè è scemo (scusa Hellseven).


Non è scemo...
E' che non ha ancora capito la storia delle manciate di byte no?
Mica tutti sono intelligenti come te eh?

Ci vuole tempo per arrivarci alle cose...e ultimo...ultimamente ci stava arrivando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è scemo...
> E' che non ha ancora capito la storia delle manciate di byte no?
> Mica tutti sono intelligenti come te eh?
> 
> Ci vuole tempo per arrivarci alle cose...e ultimo...ultimamente ci stava arrivando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, senti, è proprio scemo. Rosicone e pure in malafede. La sua idea di "confronto" è che tu lo accetti, cioè non lo fai sentire inferiore. Ovviamente non è possibile, almeno con me.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

@ farfalla & Tebe,

io ci ho provato ... se ci trovate dell'offensivo, mi dispiace e mi fermo. 

sia chiaro ... ho provato di fare un'astrazione ... per evitare in futuro ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, senti, è proprio scemo. Rosicone e pure in malafede. La sua idea di "confronto" è che tu lo accetti, cioè non lo fai sentire inferiore. Ovviamente non è possibile, almeno con me.


essù...
che non ha mai fatto male ad una mosca...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

a me sta cosa del sentirsi inferiore mi ha rotto pesantemente il cazzo.
_sallatelo._
la trovo una puttanata pazzesca.
e in quanto regina dei motel _solisco_ quello che _dicesco._


che palle minchia.

vado a lavarmi la chioma va. che e meglio.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò mica vorremo dire che povero Ultimo se lo chiami quaqquaraquà e poi ti da della puttana bisogna capirlo che è siciliano? Cioè, ma davvero?


se c'è uno non idoneo a giudicare chi insulta sei tu


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è uno non idoneo a giudicare chi insulta sei tu


e neanche tu puoi giudicare...e invece lo fai...
eco cativa bruta tignosa e maestra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me sta cosa del sentirsi inferiore mi ha rotto pesantemente il cazzo.
> _sallatelo._
> la trovo una puttanata pazzesca.
> e in quanto regina dei motel _solisco_ quello che _dicesco._
> ...


Ciao,

ho capito solo la metà ...

ma questo atteggiamento ... da due soldi persi ... stufa con il tempo.

forse non ti ricordi, visto che ci lasciamo in pace ... ? vero? 

in quel thread, dove cera la discussione in corso del fatto Erika e Omar. 

Ad un certo punto, Chiara ha scritto, che secondo lei, non cera più niente da aggiungere. 

Segue un mio post, con due domande ... per proseguire ... 

Poi segue uno tuo, quotando Chiara ... e aggiungendo, vero, hai studiato umanistica ... 

Non era in contemporanea!!!!

Che significato ha un'affermazione del genere? 

Quale? 

Se sono petali di rose ... sorry ... :mrgreen: ...

hai ragione ... fa proprio venire il latte ...

ho buona memoria ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e neanche tu puoi giudicare...e invece lo fai...
> eco cativa bruta tignosa e maestra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che bravo sei...ultimo ha sempre difeso l'indifendibile con te


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> @ farfalla & Tebe,
> 
> ...


e io apprezzo che tu ci abbia provato, come del resto ho provato io nei tuoi confronti
Pazienza, restiamo di opinione diversa


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e io apprezzo che tu ci abbia provato, come del resto ho provato io nei tuoi confronti
> Pazienza, restiamo di opinione diversa


Ciao,

:up: certo!

forse, non è il momento ... abbiamo tempo, per incontrarci  ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che bravo sei...ultimo ha sempre difeso l'indifendibile con te


Perchè eravamo esperti in cause perse...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :up: certo!
> 
> ...


Quello di tebe è un film visto troppe volte,lei la povera vittima,vittima all'epoca del problema fra simy e toy...,vittima con me,vittima di ultimo,cosa difficile se non impossibile.Tebe è vittima solo di se stessa,della sua cattiveria,della merda che ha nel suo animo,della sua falsità,nel suo mistificare tutto e tutti per uscirne pulita ogni volta.Si è divertita per mesi a dileggiare ultimo con annablume e oggi ci tocca leggere che sarebbe ultimo a doversi scusare?a questo punto io spero che ultimo torni per davvero per difendersi da questa ennesima infamità,e ti assicuro cara tebe che ultimo di te pensava paro paro quello che penso io.Il gioco di prestigio è sempre lo stesso,come quello che hai provato a fare a me e simy,un gioco di prestigio che ti è risultato fatale.Un teatrino squallido il tuo,la tua è una retomarcia ridicola,non sei credibile neanche un pò.A me spiace solo per quelli che pagano dazio per la tua stronzaggine.Ultimo cerca di tornare......!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, senti, è proprio scemo. Rosicone e pure in *malafede*. La sua idea di "confronto" è che tu lo accetti, cioè non lo fai sentire inferiore. Ovviamente non è possibile, almeno con me.


No pure tu? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho capito solo la metà ...
> 
> ...



eh?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> eh?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si hai letto bene:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho detto che ho capito solo la metà ... :mrgreen: ...
ho preso solo riferimento, a ciò che ho capito ...

"sentirsi inferiori" ...
e che ciò ti sta sulle scatole ... 

ma tu non ti rendo conto, quando con delle battute 

potresti proprio infliggere ad altri questo "sentirsi inferiori" ...


su dai ... petali di rose ... :mrgreen:

comunque ... la porta è aperta ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Dai Sienne..che cumulo di cavolate!!!Poi cosa c'e'di male..scusa..a sentirsi superiori??anzi per me e'pregio..vuole dire che Tebe ha molta autostima.E non si piange mai addosso..oh Sienne poi mi viene naturale scriverlo.Perche'e'una delle tante affinita'elettive,che ci accomuna...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Sienne..che cumulo di cavolate!!!Poi cosa c'e'di male..scusa..a sentirsi superiori??anzi per me e'pregio..vuole dire che Tebe ha molta autostima.E non si piange mai addosso..oh Sienne poi mi viene naturale scriverlo.Perche'e'una delle tante affinita'elettive,che ci accomuna...


un'altra comunione
:miiiii:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'altra comunione
> :miiiii:


ma non era intesa??


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Sienne..che cumulo di cavolate!!!Poi cosa c'e'di male..scusa..a sentirsi superiori??anzi per me e'pregio..vuole dire che Tebe ha molta autostima.E non si piange mai addosso..oh Sienne poi mi viene naturale scriverlo.Perche'e'una delle tante affinita'elettive,che ci accomuna...


Ciao

ma a punto!

ma tu credi, che mi tocchi una cosa del genere?

ma neanche per striscio ... 


su dai ... che mi riferivo ad un'altra cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Lothar,

non entro in merito, perché la fesseria la stai sparando te ... 

(ho specificato, a cosa mi riferivo ... il resto non lo ho capito)

ti puoi sentire come vuoi, superman, quatropalle, genio fine  ecc. ... 

ma se hai il bisogno di farlo notare ...

credo, che di tutta questa autostima poco rimane ...

finiamola per favore ... 

ma alle "fesserie" ... oggi non resisto ... 

e se la dico ... basta farmelo notare ... 

niente di personale ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Stavo solo dicendo che sentirsi inferiori è una puttanata.
Perchè nessuno è inferiore.
Inferiore di che?
Non ho mai detto o scritto a nessuno che era inferiore.
E il dirlo o pensarlo è una puttanata.
Hai capito ora?
Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
Minchia se sei prevenuta.

Tutto ok Sienne, ora so che hai capito.
Spero almeno.
Quindi ripeto.
Stiamo dicendo la stessa identica cosa.
Io con ironia ma tu non la capisci. E ci sta.
E' da poco che mi leggi, quindi.
va bene.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Sienne..che cumulo di cavolate!!!Poi cosa c'e'di male..scusa..a sentirsi superiori??anzi per me e'pregio..vuole dire che Tebe ha molta autostima.E non si piange mai addosso..oh Sienne poi mi viene naturale scriverlo.Perche'e'una delle tante affinita'elettive,che ci accomuna...



non mi sono mai sentita superiore a nessuno.
E non è un affinita elettiva che ci accumuna perchè non l'ho mai scritto.
Minchia ma ci siete o ci fate?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'altra comunione
> :miiiii:


è la stagione, tra un po' arrivano le cresime


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la stagione, tra un po' arrivano le cresime


basta che non mi chiedano regali che io palanche non ne ho:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stavo solo dicendo che sentirsi inferiori è una puttanata.
> Perchè nessuno è inferiore.
> Inferiore di che?
> Non ho mai detto o scritto a nessuno che era inferiore.
> ...



Ciao,

si, a punto è una fesseria ... :up: ...

ho voluto però dire, che a volte, con un "post fesso" ...

se becchi la persona un pò ... come dire ... "poco sicura" ... può 

infliggere, quel sentimento di inferiorità!

dopo il mio post, con due domande (si trattava dello sviluppo dell'uomo)

tu rispondi, questo argomento è chiuso ... hai studiato umanistica? (rivolto a Chiara) ... 

permetti, che lo si possa fraintendere? 

se me la fossi presa, stai sicura, che te l'avrei detto ...  ...

era un esempio ... come può succedere ...

infatti ad un'altra parte l'ho fatto notare, 

perché mi ha dato fastidio ... il colpo era troppi chiaro, anche se non diretto a me.

sienne


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la stagione, tra un po' arrivano le cresime


anche i matrimoni :corna:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è uno non idoneo a giudicare chi insulta sei tu


Ma come no, se non me ne intendo io...


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, a punto è una fesseria ... :up: ...
> 
> ...


il tuo è un volo pericoloso....!:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero UltimoSangre...
> Anche sta botta ti ci voleva...
> Visto come sono le donne?
> Tu ti eri lusingato di un amore sincero da parte di free...
> ...



:unhappy:
era un trucco per leggere l'mp delle meraviglie
è mesi che se ne parla, se permetti sono curiosa
e anche se non permetti!

lasciami stare Ultimo Sangre:inlove: che stavolta mi incazzo pure io!


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

il mio forte è la lentezza ... :mrgreen: ...

in che cosa sono prevenuta?

(io lo so, ma forse, tu intendi qualcos'altro) 


su, è primavera ... togliamo queste erbacce, per capirsi meglio ... 

anche se da me, c'è ancora la neve ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, a punto è una fesseria ... :up: ...
> 
> ...


perdonami sienne ma continuo a non capire.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> il mio forte è la lentezza ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


E per fortuna che sei lenta.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> il mio forte è la lentezza ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...



Non posso spiegarti la mia ironia.
Come si può spiegare se non dopo una buona dose di lettura?
Proviamoci andando avanti, proviamo a fare tabula rasa del pregersso e ricominciare, che ne dici?
Magari non cambia nulla, ma magari si.
Dopo parecchio che sono qui, la maggior parte ha capito come leggermi, poi c'è una minima parte che vede sempre qualcosa di altro dietro. Ma ripeto, si contano sulle dita di una mano.
Vediamo dove andiamo a parare.

sempre che tu lo voglia ovvio.
Non costringo nessuno a capirmi.
Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso spiegarti la mia ironia.
> Come si può spiegare se non dopo una buona dose di lettura?
> Proviamoci andando avanti, proviamo a fare tabula rasa del pregersso e ricominciare, che ne dici?
> Magari non cambia nulla, ma magari si.
> ...


Non si può spiegare perchè non è ironia ma è ben altro.La maggior parte?:rotfl:sono rimasti in tre o quattro,e sienne ha già capito dove si và a parare.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no, se non me ne intendo io...


è vero, scusa:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> il tuo è un volo pericoloso....!:rotfl:


Ciao Oscù,

apprezzo, veramente ...  ...

infatti, ho lasciato proprio perdere altri aspetti ... 

se lei, come dire, fa "calimero" ... :mrgreen: ... (senza offesa, ehh)

forse è il caso, di farle notare - partendo dal presupposto, che non c'è intenzione -

dove potrebbe essere malintesa ... io posso solo riportare esempi, dove l'ho notato. 


nel mio caso, è stato qualcuno che me lo ha fatto notare ... 

e questo cosa significa?

un altro vede ... pensa ... rivede ... MP ... pensa ... risponde ... MP ... mazzate ... :mrgreen: ...

non ci vuole niente, a far crescere un cespuglio ... 

però, a punto ... l'ho detto da un'altra parte, certe cose possono succedere anche tre volte ...

ma poi ... uno qualche domanda se la dovrebbe iniziare a fare ... credo, penso ... 


sono solitaria ... volo sola ...  ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso spiegarti la mia ironia.
> Come si può spiegare se non dopo una buona dose di lettura?
> Proviamoci andando avanti, proviamo a fare tabula rasa del pregersso e ricominciare, che ne dici?
> Magari non cambia nulla, ma magari si.
> ...


Ciao,

ironia? ... non far litigare i miei neuroni ...:smile: ...

tu mi hai detto, che avevo dei pregiudizi ... 

non vedo il nesso ... 

e io ti chiedo, quali? o quale? 


la tua ironia, non mi preoccupa ... 
non devo capire tutto ... 

ps: è da ieri che dico, come si vuole continuare?

in questo però, sono veloce ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ironia? ... non far litigare i miei neuroni ...:smile: ...
> 
> ...


Non riesco a seguirti, davvero.
E sono seria.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non riesco a seguirti, davvero.
> E sono seria.



ci abbiamo provato.
Pazienza.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stavo solo dicendo che sentirsi inferiori è una puttanata.
> Perchè nessuno è inferiore.
> Inferiore di che?
> Non ho mai detto o scritto a nessuno che era inferiore.
> ...


Ciao

si, ho confuso i termini ...  ...

essere prevenuta ... (non è un po' la stessa cosa, come pregiudizio? ...)

ok ... in che cosa, sono prevenuta? 

sorry ... per la confusione ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

per favore!!!

"ci abbiamo provato, pazienza?"

cosa vuoi far intendere? 

guarda, che sono io, che tengo la porta aperta da tempo ...

sei tu, che fino ad oggi ... come hai reagito? 

questo non è ironia ... questo è far intendere, che da parte tue c'è 

stata la volontà, ma non ha funzionato ...

NO, Tebe, con me, non così ... 

questo è ironia da patata ... sorry ...

l'idea è originale, il parlare con se stessi e doppiarsi ...

ma il contenuto NO!

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

Mi permetto di intromettermi
dicendo
che di fondo c'è qualcosa di non detto
e quindi non vi capirete mai...
E con questo non voglio creare zizzanie o qquant'altro 
e neanche affermo di sapere qualcosa oltre a quello che leggo...


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi permetto di intromettermi
> dicendo
> che di fondo c'è qualcosa di non detto
> e quindi non vi capirete mai...
> ...


Ciao,

grazie ...

se c'è da dire qualcosa, allora che la si dica ... 

i giochi a me, piacciono, ma vorrei conoscere le regole del gioco.

comunque ... io scappo prima  ... le litigate, mah ... 

anche perché, da parte mia, ho detto quasi tutto ...

la porta è aperta ... 

ma quando due gatte pelate, cercano di avvicinarsi ... 

forse è meglio lasciar stare certe cose ... mia umile opinione ...

perché, io graffio e poi vado ... ma ritorno  ...


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> grazie ...
> 
> ...



Si ho notato che graffì 
in un modo molto sottile ...

comunque anche qui da me c'è neve e nevica!


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ho notato che graffì
> in un modo molto sottile ...
> 
> comunque anche qui da me c'è neve e nevica!


Ciao,

forse è meglio che vada a palare ...  ...

c'è troppa neve ... e questo inverno è molto lungo ... 


comunque, grazie per l'avviso del graffiare 

ritiro le unghie ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, senti, è proprio scemo. Rosicone e pure in malafede. La sua idea di "confronto" è che tu lo accetti, cioè non lo fai sentire inferiore. Ovviamente non è possibile, almeno con me.


Ah però ed in base a quale legge fisica te ti senti superiore al prossimo??? Orsù dimmi sta formulina che mi diverto


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Sienne..che cumulo di cavolate!!!Poi cosa c'e'di male..scusa..a sentirsi superiori??anzi per me e'pregio..vuole dire che Tebe ha molta autostima.E non si piange mai addosso..oh Sienne poi mi viene naturale scriverlo.Perche'e'una delle tante affinita'elettive,che ci accomuna...


Ed dai il dimostrare agli altri di "essere superiori"è segno evidente di bassa autostima e la necessità di puntualizzare la propria superiorità si dimostra quando si è in difficoltà :smile:  Ma nel caso specifico a me non sembra  che Tebe si senta superiore a.... Direi invece  che è una persona piuttosto schietta e diretta e questo certamente  può  dar fastidio :smile:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi permetto di intromettermi
> dicendo
> che di fondo c'è qualcosa di non detto
> e quindi non vi capirete mai...
> ...



...mi gira la testa...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...mi gira la testa...



pressione bassa?


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> pressione bassa?



no, 6 righe dense di misteri


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, 6 righe dense di misteri



Non dar retta i misteri
poi sono solo nella mia testa
sono diffidente e vedo un mondo che non c'è


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non dar retta i misteri
> poi sono solo nella mia testa
> sono diffidente e vedo un mondo che non c'è



ma i diffidenti non vedono il mondo che c'è?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma i diffidenti non vedono il mondo che c'è?


magari quelli che conosci tu
mica tutti sono me:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...mi gira la testa...


Te la tengo io :inlove:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Te la tengo io :inlove:



grazie amor mio!:inlove::inlove::inlove:

quando mi serve me la ridai?


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie amor mio!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> quando mi serve me la ridai?


no me la tengo sul comodino così ci dò tutti i bacini

e sulle orecchie

e sugli occhietti

e sul nasino

a gne gne gne gne

:inlove::inlove: :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> no me la tengo sul comodino così ci dò tutti i bacini
> 
> e sulle orecchie
> 
> ...



ok!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
tanto non è che mi serva spesso!


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> tanto non è che mi serva spesso!


Ma lo sai che la tua testa mi piace tanto 

... anche altre parti in effetti :inlove:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che la tua testa mi piace tanto
> 
> ... anche altre parti in effetti :inlove:



idem:inlove:

è un amore totale


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi permetto di intromettermi
> dicendo
> che di fondo c'è qualcosa di non detto
> e quindi non vi capirete mai...
> ...


comunque io rispondevo a joey blow sul fatto di sentirsi superiori.Ha scritto lui di sentirsi superiore e non ho capito sienne cosa intendesse dire prendendo il discorso, tutto qui.
Mi sembrava ovvio.
Infatti Fiammetta ha ripreso il discorso.
Avevo semplicemente espresso un mio pensiero, con i miei modo che sono sempre uguali da più di un anno a questa parte.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque io rispondevo a joey blow sul fatto di sentirsi superiori.Ha scritto lui di sentirsi superiore e non ho capito sienne cosa intendesse dire prendendo il discorso, tutto qui.
> Mi sembrava ovvio.
> Infatti Fiammetta ha ripreso il discorso.
> Avevo semplicemente espresso un mio pensiero, con i miei modo che sono sempre uguali da più di un anno a questa parte.


Tebe, leggi sopra ed impara..... uffs...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tebe, leggi sopra ed impara..... uffs...


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Aprile 2013)

Non si potrebbe attuare il perdono anziché insistere che Ultimo si scusi con gli utenti? Se è vero quel che penso, gli pesa troppo l'errore, e prima del mea culpa si cancella piuttosto ... a volte gli autogol sono fatali.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si potrebbe attuare il perdono anziché insistere che Ultimo si scusi con gli utenti? Se è vero quel che penso, gli pesa troppo l'errore, e prima del mea culpa si cancella piuttosto ... a volte gli autogol sono fatali.


Ciao,

:up::up::up:

hai detto tutto.

sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

va bene quib: ti perdono:mrgreen:





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si potrebbe attuare il perdono anziché insistere che Ultimo si scusi con gli utenti? Se è vero quel che penso, gli pesa troppo l'errore, e prima del mea culpa si cancella piuttosto ... a volte gli autogol sono fatali.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si potrebbe attuare il perdono anziché insistere che Ultimo si scusi con gli utenti? Se è vero quel che penso, gli pesa troppo l'errore, e prima del mea culpa si cancella piuttosto ... a volte gli autogol sono fatali.


Il perdono dovrebbe provenire da chi è stato insultato pubblicamente. E mi pare che sia Farfalla che Simy abbiano smussato gli angoli e non covino sentimenti di ostilità. Mi pare, ripeto. Almeno così ho inteso io, che potrei come spesso avviene sbagliare. Chiediamo a loro magari. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene quib: ti perdono:mrgreen:


grazie, ne avevo proprio bisogno ... ora ho un perdono da consumare


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il perdono dovrebbe provenire da chi è stato insultato pubblicamente. E mi pare che sia Farfalla che Simy abbiano smussato gli angoli e non covino sentimenti di ostilità. Mi pare, ripeto. Almeno così ho inteso io, che potrei come spesso avviene sbagliare. Chiediamo a loro magari. Che ne pensi?


Ma certo che non ci sono sentimenti di ostilità. É stata una discussione come altre. Se fosse restato magari ci accapigliavamo un po ancora e poi buttavamo in caciara..
Ovvio che le scuse sarebbero gradite ma certo mica le pretendo.
Sarei la prima a essere contenta se tornasse...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


ecco... :inlove:

avrei gradito anche i bacini bacini bacini ma capisco che non sono Free. :bacissimo:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque io rispondevo a joey blow sul fatto di sentirsi superiori.Ha scritto lui di sentirsi superiore e non ho capito sienne cosa intendesse dire prendendo il discorso, tutto qui.
> Mi sembrava ovvio.
> Infatti Fiammetta ha ripreso il discorso.
> Avevo semplicemente espresso un mio pensiero, con i miei modo che sono sempre uguali da più di un anno a questa parte.


Ma non è che mi considero superiore. Devi capire però che confronto, come ragiona lui, vuol dire tornarsene a casa col sorriso sulla faccia di quello che ha soddisfatto il proprio ego. Tutti e due o almeno lui. E, per quanto mi riguarda, non è possibile.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che mi considero superiore. Devi capire però che confronto, come ragiona lui, vuol dire tornarsene a casa col sorriso sulla faccia di quello che ha soddisfatto il proprio ego. Tutti e due o almeno lui. E, per quanto mi riguarda, non è possibile.


Cioè devi avere tu l'ultima parola ed è inammissibile che l'abbia lui? E' questo il punto? Chiedo, non sono polemico, credimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cioè devi avere tu l'ultima parola ed è inammissibile che l'abbia lui? E' questo il punto? Chiedo, non sono polemico, credimi.


No. E' che non sono la caritas.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' che non sono la caritas.


Che c'entra la Caritas con l'affermazione dell'ego su un forum?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Che c'entra la Caritas con l'affermazione dell'ego su un forum?


Non faccio la carità, o assistenza. Per far contento Ultimo avrei dovuto far quello.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio la carità, o assistenza. Per far contento Ultimo avrei dovuto far quello.


Chi attaccava per primo? Perché se attaccava lui, il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. Ma se eri tu, beh allora le cose cambiano un tantino, amico mio. Mica potevi aspettarti che lui stesse lì a prendersi buono buono i tuoi commenti sprezzanti. O forse doveva tenerseli, lo stolto, perché non si rendeva conto del priivilegio che aveva a farsi maltrattare da te, Joey?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *comunque io rispondevo a joey blow *sul fatto di sentirsi superiori.Ha scritto lui di sentirsi superiore e non ho capito sienne cosa intendesse dire prendendo il discorso, tutto qui.
> Mi sembrava ovvio.
> Infatti Fiammetta ha ripreso il discorso.
> Avevo semplicemente espresso un mio pensiero, con i miei modo che sono sempre uguali da più di un anno a questa parte.


ora non si se riuscirò a spiegarmi 
ma il "Problema" delle incomprensioni parte pproprio 
da li il più delle volte...
Joey:mrgreen:
no scherzo ... oggi mi sento burlona...
parte dal fatto che se due utenti si cconfrontano anche in mmodo acceso 
chi arriva dopo ne perde sempre una parte  le cose poi 
si amplificano e cominciano baruffe che
ad un certo punto non hanno più ne capo ne coda


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chi attaccava per primo? Perché se attaccava lui, il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. Ma se eri tu, beh allora le cose cambiano un tantino, amico mio. Mica potevi aspettarti che lui stesse lì a prendersi buono buono i tuoi commenti sprezzanti. O forse doveva tenerseli, lo stolto, perché non si rendeva conto del priivilegio che aveva a farsi maltrattare da te, Joey?


Era lui che mi veniva sotto, per lo più. A volte infastidendomi, per lo più rendendosi ridicolo. Ma questo già te l'ho spiegato ieri. Ad ogni buon conto aggiungo che non commentare, eventualmente, fesserie macroscopiche per non urtare la sensibilità dello scienziato che le ha partorite è, a tutti gli effetti, fare la carità.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> come per altro è stato riconosciuto da più utenti.


Ma ti rendi conto di cosa stai scrivendo da mesi interi?da più utenti chi?Il conte e poi?con te si fa fatica a restare impassibili,spesso cerchi l'assenso,la spalla,e straparli  di maggioranze,di altri,ricostruisci fatti e dinamiche a tuo piacimento nella speranza di convincerci di essere tu la vittima,ma veramente credi di riuscirci?Ma ogni tanto ti prende il dubbio di comportarti molto male?ti prende il dubbio che forse sei stata proprio tu a dileggiare sempre insieme ad annab,ultimo per mesi interi?Ti prende il dubbio che forse invece di pretendere le scuse dovresti incominciare a scusarti tu in primis?Non dico con me, perchè ci mancherebbe,non le accetterei neanche sotto tre metri di terra,ma almeno con claudio?Hai quasi 50anni cristo santo, non è arrivato il momento di prendersi certe responsabilità?non dico nella vita di tutti i giorni perchè quelli sono affaracci tuoi,ma almeno in un posto virtuale come questo,un chiedere scusa non uccide nessuno.Non puoi pensare che il problema siano sempre gli altri,e tu la povera vittima,il gioco poi stanca.Pensare che siano sempre gli altri a sbagliare non ti porta a crescere,rimani sempre la stessa,perchè pensi di non dover cambiare nulla di quello che sei.Adesso continua pure nei tuoi deliri....!


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

ma siete ancora qua a cercare i presunti colpevoli dell'addio?  Ossignur.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma siete ancora qua a cercare i presunti colpevoli dell'addio? Ossignur.


quoto

claudio ha voluto...
altrimenti sarebbe rimasto
è forse un pò di tempo lontano da noi non può che fargli bene.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

soprattutto, lontano da te.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao 

se vi riferite a me ...
forse non si è capito, cosa intendo. 

a volte, non fa male, prendere le distanze e cercare di capire ... 
proprio per riconoscere, quando una certa dinamiche inizia a svilupparsi. 

I libri di storia, che facciamo leggere ai nostri figli ... perché sono stati scritti? 

Per imparare i sette re di Roma a memoria?

Non credo ... si tratta di capire, cosa c'è stato, per non ripetere ...

E ciò, in un modo o nell'altro, riguarda tutti qui ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

mi riferivo a tutti, a nessuno in particolare. ma vedi, sienne, o scusa, ho dimenticato CIAO, la vita continua e quello che è successo ad Ultimo prima è successo ad altri e continuerà a succedere. Tu vivi un sogno.

Lui.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi riferivo a tutti, a nessuno in particolare. ma vedi, sienne, o scusa, ho dimenticato CIAO, la vita continua e quello che è successo ad Ultimo prima è successo ad altri e continuerà a succedere. Tu vivi un sogno.
> 
> Lui.


che c'entra il sogno?
dice sensatamente che se parliamo di certi meccanismi magari c'è la possibilità che chi ha buon senso la prossima volta non caschi negli stessi errori.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi riferivo a tutti, a nessuno in particolare. ma vedi, sienne, o scusa, ho dimenticato CIAO, la vita continua e quello che è successo ad Ultimo prima è successo ad altri e continuerà a succedere. Tu vivi un sogno.
> 
> Lui.


Ciao Lui,

non mi devi salutare, è un mio modo di fare, niente più ...

lo dico francamente, quel sogno, ha permesso, che oggi ci sono ancora ... 

l'atteggiamento "fatalistico" non mi piace tanto, perché siamo noi - tutti nella stessa barca -

a far andare il tutto - il pensiero è molto vasto e intrecciato, perché lo si può allargare su tutto. 

sono fatta così, può dare fastidio, ne prendo atto ... 

ma se non cerchiamo di migliorare, cosa facciamo allora? 



sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Ma dai, insomma.

Siamo tutti incasinati qua dentro, chi più chi meno.
Chi appena tradito disperato e sperso.
Chi la separazione.
Problemi in famiglia, col lavoro, con la salute.
CHi più chi meno, chi ora chi ieri chi domani, siamo tutti fragili e con momenti di ipersensibilità.
E sebbene sia bello aspettarci comprensione ed esattamente il modo "giusto" di essere trattati, proprio quello di cui abbiamo bisogno in quel momento, questo posto, che apprezzo molto e che secondo me da molte cose buone, NON è un centro di psicoterapia nè un gruppo di autoaiuto.

A me piace trattare bene le persone. Mi piace, davvero. Odio con tutta me stessa gli scontri, e gli scazzi li rifuggo.
Ma sinceramente, non sono qui per accertarmi che ogni utente rimanga a qualunque costo, non sono qui per spendermi ad appianare ogni contrasto pensando alle possibili crepe interiori che portano lui o lei a tirare testate contro gli altri.
Dispostissima ad essere comprensiva, ad ascoltare, a passare sopra.

Ma non a giustificare senza fine, e non a scartavetrarmi il cervello per capire le profonde motivazioni della ipersensibilità o del carattere offensivo o degli sbocchi di bile di nick che NON -e ripeto NON- mi chiedono pazienza nè offrono la benchè minima spiegazione. (non mi sto riferendo in modo specifico a Ultimo, svisto che si parla di "non ripetere" immagino una situazione generale).

Per quello ci sono gli amici. Non utenti anonimi. Ognuno con le proprie patate da pelare.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

minerva, tu *qui* sei più vecchia di me e di certo di situazioni simili ne avrai viste parecchie. Pensi che, non ve ne saranno più? a breve, qualcun altro farà la stessa fine e da quello che leggo in questi giorni, la fine non è lontana. Spero di sbagliarmi. 
Su tradinet come in ogni altro forum e nel reale esistono simpatie ed antipatie e da queste ultime, spesso, scaturiscono disaccordi che, nel reale si risolvono diversamente,  in rete si finisce per fare la fine di Ultimo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

mah sì





Lui ha detto:


> minerva, tu *qui* sei più vecchia di me e di certo di situazioni simili ne avrai viste parecchie. Pensi che, non ve ne saranno più? a breve, qualcun altro farà la stessa fine e da quello che leggo in questi giorni, la fine non è lontana. Spero di sbagliarmi.
> Su tradinet come in ogni altro forum e nel reale esistono simpatie ed antipatie e da queste ultime, spesso, scaturiscono disaccordi che, nel reale si risolvono diversamente,  in rete si finisce per fare la fine di Ultimo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dai, insomma.
> 
> Siamo tutti incasinati qua dentro, chi più chi meno.
> Chi appena tradito disperato e sperso.
> ...



fameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Nausica,

i meccanismi sono sempre quelli!

qui, in famiglia, nella scuola, sull'avaro ... 

niente di nuovo ... 

a volte ci troviamo in uno e poi nell'altro ruolo ... niente più.

mica un analisi di ogni utente ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Smetti con le canne.

Io ho riguadagnato 8 etti. Zoccola.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

cazzarola quanto la fatepesante  per dire che la facciamo pesante
come siete a prova costume?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante  per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?



Antipatica e maligna...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?


DISASTRO penso di optare per la montagna quest'anno


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

razza di 





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Antipatica e maligna...


solipsitica!


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Smetti con le canne.
> 
> Io ho riguadagnato 8 etti. Zoccola.


ma uffa.
Sono settimane che non fumo sigarette magiche.
Porca facocera.
Mi sono pesata stamattina.
quota 48 e mezzo!
:festa::festa:

Non vedo l'ora di arrivare a 52/53

8 etti?
Con tutto quello che ti sei magnata?
E poco dai!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DISASTRO penso di optare per la montagna quest'anno


dici che la prova giacca a vento è più abbordabile?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> razza di
> solipsitica!



Bene, anche tu lo sai allora che esisto solo io in questo universo 

Sarà per questo che ho una massa così... così... così _inerziale_.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DISASTRO penso di optare per la montagna quest'anno


minchia. Ma siamo solo ad aprile dai...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?


ho preso due tre kg....
e devo dire che stavolta anche le tette hanno guadagnato qualcosa non solo il culo

però mi stringono i pantaloni...
sono a dieta

e io a dieta non so stare, soffro...

infatti approfitto per dire a tutti se mi leggete strana, acida, permalosa e incazzosa..non cel'ho con voi..
ho solo fame.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

minerva, l'avatar ti rispecchia?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho preso due tre kg....
> e devo dire che stavolta anche le tette hanno guadagnato qualcosa non solo il culo
> 
> però mi stringono i pantaloni...
> ...



dieta?


paura


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

ora ho capito ... costumi da bagno :rotfl: ...

mhhh ... ho perso una marea di chili ... 

da dietro sembro una "ragazzina" ... 

i pantaloncini ... nada, cascano giù ... 

penso, che dovrò acquistare parecchia roba ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici che la prova giacca a vento è più abbordabile?


basta ancora una tuta.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

annuccia ma non dire cazzate:  a dieta, ma smettila che sei bona così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia. Ma siamo solo ad aprile dai...


ma il problema non è mica il mese. E' l'anno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuccia ma non dire cazzate: a dieta, ma smettila che sei bona così.


oramai mi sono rassegnata: vuole sentirselo dire


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?


Mai posto il problema


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oramai mi sono rassegnata: vuole sentirselo dire


ma lei lo è davvero, è una bella donna, in ogni aspetto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il problema non è mica il mese. E' l'anno.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Smettila. Subito.
e so quello che dico.

(tebe sai cosa mi sembri? Dietro liceo davanti museo-(cit mattia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai posto il problema


nel senso che stai bene così o non tene frega una *cippa (*cit)?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuccia ma non dire cazzate: a dieta, ma smettila che sei bona così.


beh si vede sai..anche perchè son piccina..non sono altissima..e siccome sti stronzi si accumulano dove non occorre..
cerco di non farli moltiplicare...

io mangio /avo
da fare schifo lui davvero...

anzi..per fortuna il metabolismo aiuta ancora...

ho comprato i legghins della lytess(mi pare si chiami così la marca)
snelliscono(dicono) se li indossi per fare sport...o anche se stai ferma..
8 ore al giorno almeno...

per 10 giorni..

mi piace vincere facile...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma lei lo è davvero, è una bella donna, in ogni aspetto.


però è triste quando fai fatica ad abbottonare i pantaloni mentre tuo marito se la ride...
che stronzo...
invece di dirmi che stò bene punta il dito ridendo....

e mangia schifezze davanti a me...mettendomeli sotto il naso
fa l'impossibile per farmi cadere in tentazione..


ma guarda stò stronzo.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

te li ha prescritti il medico?


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

se hai da snellire, conosco una attività fisica che ............... se ti interessa ........... vedrai che risultati, e inoltre, è molto piacevole.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se hai da snellire, conosco una attività fisica che ............... se ti interessa ........... vedrai che risultati, e inoltre, è molto piacevole.


lo so..
ma non si vive di solo pene....


ce la farò..
devo solo eliminare i fuori pasto..la frittura, i grassi...
il sale...

mio marito....

(che cazzo ha da ridere vorrei saperlo)


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma lei lo è davvero, è una bella donna, in ogni aspetto.


lo sallo


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sallo


ma io non mi stò lamentando..
è solo che negli ultimi tempi mi sono lasciata andare...
sono stata sempre una mangiona eh?...
ma un pò la pasqua..un pò che ho cucinato parecchio e non si deve buttare via niente..
un pò questo insomma un pò quello...
se non mi fermo un pochino..poi..

solo un pò..

ecco per esempio a quest'ora sarei gia andata a prendermi qualcosa di salato e fritto...
no..
una mela.
(che tristezza)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante  per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?


Per ora tutto bene. Il pacchetto di fazzoletti non posso toglierlo....


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so..
> ma non si vive di solo p*A*ne....
> 
> 
> ...


ho corretto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

mmmmmhhhhh, bona la colomba con le gocce di cioccolato.
non credevo..


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Smettila. Subito.
> e so quello che dico.
> ...


quello che hai visto non fa testo. Ero in abito da sera e sotto avevo una guepiere che strizzava tutto. e anche il tacco 15 aiuta. Vai in spiaggia col tacco 15.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che stai bene così o non tene frega una *cippa (*cit)?


La seconda
Ho sempre pensato di dover star bene con me stessa, e ci sto bene. 
Quindi non mi pongo il problema se sto bene in costume oppure no


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho corretto.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

*farfalluzza*

dove minchia sei stata? hai svolazzato per altri pistilli?  erano belli?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dove minchia sei stata? hai svolazzato per altri pistilli? erano belli?



No. Solo tanto lavoro

nessun pistillo


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> La seconda
> Ho sempre pensato di dover star bene con me stessa, e ci sto bene.
> Quindi non mi pongo il problema se sto bene in costume oppure no


Idem,ho solo un problema,penso di avere ancora 20anni...!


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante  per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?



bene, sono ingrassata di 2 kg, 53!
sono in forma smagliante e mangio come se non ci fosse un domani!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Idem,ho solo un problema,penso di avere ancora 20anni...!


E quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe il problema?


Che ne ho 41....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quanto la fatepesante per dire che la facciamo pesante
> come siete a prova costume?


Prontissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne ho 41....!


ah ma quella è solo burocrazia. Comunque sei giovane anche anagraficamente. Un bimbo.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Solo tanto lavoro
> 
> nessun* pistillo*


:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne ho 41....!


e qual'è il problema 2


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Idem,ho solo un problema,penso di avere ancora 20anni...!


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mica è un problema!

io, non solo lo penso ... caspita, mi prendono per la sorella maggiore di mia figlia :rotfl:

non sono mai cresciuta ... ma chi se ne importa ... :rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


E ma sun una campo di calcio,ti accorgi che il 20enne recupera prima....per fortuna supplisco con la mente,quando è collegata....


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma sun una campo di calcio,ti accorgi che il 20enne recupera prima....per fortuna supplisco con la mente,quando è collegata....


vai a giocare a calcio in costume? Ma almeno i parastinchi ce li hai?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma sun una campo di calcio,ti accorgi che il 20enne recupera prima....per fortuna supplisco con la mente,quando è collegata....


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl:


eh si ... anche i miei neuroni ballano e poi cercano di rimediare, quando vado a correre e tutte le giovincelle mi superano, con facilità ... ma rimedio con un bel sorrisone e con i miei occhioni verdi ... incanto ...  ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vai a giocare a calcio in costume? Ma almeno i parastinchi ce li hai?


No,con i miei completini gialli fosforesenti,e senza parastinchi,mi piace prendere calci.QUando torno la notte a casa,mi guardo le gambe e torno bambino,fra lividi e ferite superficiali,la mattina dopo torno 40enne,purtroppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,con i miei completini gialli fosforesenti,e senza parastinchi,*mi piace prendere calci*.QUando torno la notte a casa,mi guardo le gambe e torno bambino,fra lividi e ferite superficiali,la mattina dopo torno 40enne,purtroppo.


eh ma... è preoccupante,sai? mi hai fatto venire in mente che devo comprare altri calzettoni... sono diventati tutti piccoliXDXDXD


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi fate ridere ... sry ... 

forse, perché sto di buon umore  ... e non colgo tutto.

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Forse ridi proprio per quello.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... è preoccupante,sai? mi hai fatto venire in mente che devo comprare altri calzettoni... sono diventati tutti piccoliXDXDXD


Se avessi avuto la testa di oggi quando avevo 20 anni sarei stato un fior fiore di giocatore.Poi mi diverto ancora a rincorrere avversari e  pallone,ogni tanto rincorro pure i miei, per altri motivi..!.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

il guaio è che ti senti 20enne anche quando parli del tuo cosino che tra l'altro non ne vuole più sapere.




























































































 Per farlo stare su compragli una stampella.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Lui*

Mi hai fatto ripensare a claudio...!Quante cose brutte ho detto alla sua virilità,e lui ne rideva come un pazzo.Adesso chi prendo per il culo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe è vittima solo di se stessa,della sua cattiveria,della merda che ha nel suo animo,della sua falsità,nel suo mistificare tutto e tutti per uscirne pulita ogni volta.!


Maledetta Santanchè.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Maledetta Santanchè.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'ho vista ieri da santoro.
Mamma mia.
:unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> l'ho vista ieri da santoro.
> Mamma mia.
> :unhappy:


Sembra un trans, col dovuto rispetto per i trans.


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sembra un trans, col dovuto rispetto per i trans.


fosse solo quello il problema


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco... :inlove:
> 
> avrei gradito anche i bacini bacini bacini ma capisco che non sono Free. :bacissimo:


:kiss:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sembra un trans, col dovuto rispetto per i trans.


a parte quello ma è...è...non lo so. Non mi viene nemmeno il termine.
:unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a parte quello ma è...è...non lo so. Non mi viene nemmeno il termine.
> :unhappy:


Tutto quello che non vuoi essere nella vita, possiamo dirlo?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> fosse solo quello il problema



infatti.
raccapricciante proprio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tutto quello che *non vuoi essere nella vita,* possiamo dirlo?


esatto. 
mi fa venire i brividi e faccio pure fatica ad ascoltarla.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

Sor claudio buon giorno,magari non leggerai,magari leggerai,insomma un pò mi manchi.Qui è tornato tutto piatto,sono talmente depresso dalla tua dipartita che ho smesso di litigare con tebe....:rotfl:.Se torni giuro ricomincio...:mrgreen:!Comunque facci almeno sapere come stai,e se al bar va tutto bene,ti saluto bigattino.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

a goei sto pensando io stolkerizzandolo con una serie di simpatiche persecuzioni atte:singleeye: a ricordarti .
anche se non abbiamo fatto la comunione come con tebe , onoro la tua memoria.riposa in pace


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> a goei sto pensando io stolkerizzandolo con una serie di simpatiche persecuzioni atte:singleeye: a ricordarti .
> anche se non abbiamo fatto la comunione come con tebe , onoro la tua memoria.riposa in pace


Che cazzo avrà jb più di me....


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

mi irrita.tu non mi irritavi nemmeno quando mi davi della demente.
la creatività ; deve essere quella la discriminante





oscuro ha detto:


> Che cazzo avrà jb più di me....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor claudio buon giorno,magari non leggerai,magari leggerai,insomma un pò mi manchi.Qui è tornato tutto piatto,sono talmente depresso dalla tua dipartita che ho smesso di litigare con tebe....:rotfl:.Se torni giuro ricomincio...:mrgreen:!Comunque facci almeno sapere come stai,e se al bar va tutto bene,ti saluto bigattino.:rotfl:


Sta bene, ti pensa e ti saluta. Anzi saluta tutti.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi irrita.tu non mi irritavi nemmeno quando mi davi della demente.
> la creatività ; deve essere quella la discriminante


Minerva sei sicura?io mi ricordo che un pò ti alteravi,credo che la discriminante sia la mia simpatia.Sono simpatico e carismatico,sta cosa è innegabile.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sta bene, ti pensa e ti saluta. Anzi saluta tutti.


Che ne sai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne sai?


ho dei poteri paranormali:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne sai?


secondo te? :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho dei poteri paranormali:unhappy:


Embè allora il sor claudio è no stronzo.....!Poteva pure farmi un cenno cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè allora il sor claudio è no stronzo.....!Poteva pure farmi un cenno cazzo.


a volte sei un tantinello tordarello... mica c'è solo il forum, come via di comunicazione. Sarà la primavera... sei innamorato?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a volte sei un tantinello tordarello... mica c'è solo il forum, come via di comunicazione. Sarà la primavera... sei innamorato?


Si,questa cosa potrei anche averla intesa,però oscuro usa solo una via di comunicazione,poteva fare in modo di salutare almeno....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,questa cosa potrei anche averla intesa,però oscuro usa solo una via di comunicazione,poteva fare in modo di salutare almeno....!


Io lo so, lui lo sa. Infatti ha chiesto a me di salutarti.:smile: Mi ha anche nominato 'Postina di Ultimo'


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io lo so, lui lo sa. Infatti ha chiesto a me di salutarti.:smile: Mi ha anche nominato 'Postina di Ultimo'


e ultimo è il poeta neruda


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Vabbè*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io lo so, lui lo sa. Infatti ha chiesto a me di salutarti.:smile: Mi ha anche nominato 'Postina di Ultimo'


Quando torna er cazzone?


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io lo so, lui lo sa. Infatti ha chiesto a me di salutarti.:smile: Mi ha anche nominato 'Postina di Ultimo'



ma a me mi saluta o no??


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma a me mi saluta o no??


A te te faccio un ber saluto io prima o poi....!


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te te faccio un ber saluto io prima o poi....!



bla bla bla...


:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sta bene, ti pensa e ti saluta. Anzi saluta tutti.



Clà ciaooooooooooooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me mi saluta o no??


certo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando torna er cazzone?


Non so se tornerà. Per il momento non ne ha voglia.


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo



ah ok!

saluti da tutto il bar


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Continuo a non capire.....................
Spero stia bene


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire.....................
> Spero stia bene


Si anche io non capisco,ma se sta meglio così,va bene.A me interessa solo stia bene,oscuro cmq se la cava spesso,nonostante voi...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si anche io non capisco,ma se sta meglio così,va bene.*A me interessa solo stia bene*,oscuro cmq se la cava spesso,nonostante voi...:rotfl:


Questo vale anche per me


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per me


A me facevano ridere i suoi duetti siculi con lui....!Adesso rido meno,magari se jb si calasse le mutande riprenderei a ridere osservando la miseria che ha fra le gambe....!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor claudio buon giorno,magari non leggerai,magari leggerai,insomma un pò mi manchi.Qui è tornato tutto piatto,sono talmente depresso dalla tua dipartita che ho smesso di litigare con tebe....:rotfl:.*Se torni giuro ricomincio..*.:mrgreen:!Comunque facci almeno sapere come stai,e se al bar va tutto bene,ti saluto bigattino.:rotfl:


Eddai...uffi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Eddai...uffi.


Ma stavo a scherzà,giuro.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stavo a scherzà,giuro.


Ma la smetti? :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stavo a scherzà,giuro.



seee....



( su cosa giuri? attento che ti mando la maledizione del pipino mollo!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per me


Credo che lui lo sappia.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per me


Ma solo a me non frega un cazzo niente?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> seee....
> 
> 
> 
> ( su cosa giuri? attento che ti mando la maledizione del pipino mollo!)


Giuro su simy.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro su simy.:rotfl:


lo sapevo che avresti risposto cosi


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo a me non frega un cazzo niente?


Chiediti il perchè, ma mi raccomando risponditi da solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Chiediti il perchè*, ma mi raccomando risponditi da solo.


Non ci penso neanche, ti dirò.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo sapevo che avresti risposto cosi


Bè,che amica sei se no?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè,che amica sei se no?



ma infatti puoi giurare su di me


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti puoi giurare su di me


Ma si dai,adesso voglio litigare con altri.:carneval:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai,adesso voglio litigare con altri.:carneval:


no


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> no


Si,pensavo a gas ed eliade,come cazzo si fa a litigare con eliade?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2013)

Con me?

Mi devo allenare....


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,pensavo a gas ed eliade,come cazzo si fa a litigare con eliade?


due insieme?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> due insieme?


Voglio litigare con eliade.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voglio litigare con eliade.


no :unhappy:
ma sei tanto carino cosi


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Ma no*



Simy ha detto:


> no :unhappy:
> ma sei tanto carino cosi


Ma dai sembro gay.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo a me non frega un cazzo niente?





Simy ha detto:


> no :unhappy:
> ma sei tanto carino cosi





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai sembro gay.....!:rotfl:


Giuro che il carino mi ha fatto pensare alla stessa cosa


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che il carino mi ha fatto pensare alla stessa cosa


shhhh sta buona tu


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai sembro gay.....!:rotfl:


stupido


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che il carino mi ha fatto pensare alla stessa cosa


Cazzo ho una reputazione da far rispettare.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> stupido


Ma dai,che ti piacerebbe....!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai,che ti piacerebbe....!


 'zzo dici


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> 'zzo dici


é il sogno di ogni donna avere una amico con il sedere chiaccherato no?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é il sogno di ogni donna avere una amico con il sedere chiaccherato no?


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
si, ma non tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é il sogno di ogni donna avere una amico con il sedere chiaccherato no?


ma anche no. Non per il sedere chiaccherato, intendo. Il suo sedere sono affari suoi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche no. Non per il sedere chiaccherato, intendo. Il suo sedere sono affari suoi.


Diventano affari tuoi se attenta al tuo di sedere.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che il carino mi ha fatto pensare alla stessa cosa


Ma io che c'entrerei esattamente? O t'è scappato un quote di troppo?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo ho una reputazione da far rispettare.


Vuoi che ti sponsorizzo?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io che c'entrerei esattamente? O t'è scappato un quote di troppo?


tu c'entri per il tuo riconosciuto languore anale.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti sponsorizzo?


Assolutamente si,lasciami qualche segno dove dico io...!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu c'entri per il tuo riconosciuto languore anale.


Ah ok.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io che c'entrerei esattamente? O t'è scappato un quote di troppo?


Al tuo quote volevo scrivere che sei una murena senza cuore


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si,lasciami qualche segno dove dico io...!


ma non dovresti essere tu a lasciare segni a me?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Al tuo quote volevo scrivere che sei una murena senza cuore


Gira voce che Er Murena fa male,te scotenna le natiche fino a farle sanguinare ma è vera sta cosa?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> ma non dovresti essere tu a lasciare segni a me?


Se tu che vuoi sponsorizzarmi o no?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é il sogno di ogni donna avere una amico con il sedere chiaccherato no?



Io ce l'ho
L'amico, non il sedere chiaccherato:rotfl:




Era meglio che non bevevo la birra a pranzo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu che vuoi sponsorizzarmi o no?


tu lasciami i segni e poi io ti sponsorizzo. Se no non ho prove per sponsorizzarti


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io ce l'ho
> L'amico, non il sedere chiaccherato:rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Il tuo sedere non è chiaccherato?a me sembra canterino...!


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti sponsorizzo?


noi qui siamo contrari agli spot pubblicitari


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo sedere non è chiaccherato?a me sembra canterino...!


no è muto e riservato  molto riservato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> noi qui siamo contrari agli spot pubblicitari



Ma è il mio campo, sono bravissima......Lasciami fare. Oscuro sarà contento, vedrai


perplesso ha detto:


> no è muto e riservato  molto riservato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è il mio campo, sono bravissima......Lasciami fare. Oscuro sarà contento, vedrai
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ce la posso fare:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare:rotfl:


Sorellina a che ora ti passo a prendere stasera?  qui ci sono personaggi che parlano di sponsorizzazioni sospette 

occorre discuterne a quattr'occhi


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è il mio campo, sono bravissima......Lasciami fare. Oscuro sarà contento, vedrai
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gira voce che Er Murena fa male,te scotenna le natiche fino a farle sanguinare ma è vera sta cosa?


Ma chi è che mette in giro queste maldicenze?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gira voce che Er Murena fa male,te scotenna le natiche fino a farle sanguinare ma è vera sta cosa?


E' perchè lo chiedi a me?


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che mette in giro queste maldicenze?




mister x, credo...
a meno che non esista anche un mister y


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sorellina a che ora ti passo a prendere stasera? qui ci sono personaggi che parlano di sponsorizzazioni sospette
> 
> occorre discuterne a quattr'occhi


vieni per la partita e ne discutiamo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *vieni per la partita *e ne discutiamo


E non posso nemmeno gufare sta sera. Giocate con il peggio che possa esistere


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non posso nemmeno gufare sta sera. Giocate con il peggio che possa esistere


fa un favore, non la guardare


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fa un favore, non la guardare


Sono a teatro. Quindi non la guardo. Ma vedete di vincere. Non li voglio vedere gli altri in finale


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono a teatro. Quindi non la guardo.* Ma vedete di vincere*. Non li voglio vedere gli altri in finale


ecco fatto... i gufi hanno parlato:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco fatto... i gufi hanno parlato:incazzato:


NON STO GUFANDO
NON VOGLIO CHE VINCA L'INTER
DOMANI SAREI INCAZZATISSIMA


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mister x, credo...
> a meno che non esista anche un mister y


Elementare, Dott. Gorgonzola.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> NON STO GUFANDO
> NON VOGLIO CHE VINCA L'INTER
> DOMANI SAREI INCAZZATISSIMA


Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Scusate*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.


Non mi meraviglierebbe una finale lazio-inter...per nulla.:up:


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.


me lo segno.   poi mi vieni a prendere tra una ventina d'anni all'uscita da Regina Coeli?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.


E poi sono io quella che gufa
Oscuro tu sai cosa rischi vero?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sono io quella che gufa
> Oscuro tu sai cosa rischi vero?





perplesso ha detto:


> me lo segno. poi vi vieni a prendere tra una ventina d'anni all'uscita da Regina Coeli?


Nemmeno il tempo di metterlo in guadia ho avuto


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Amico*



perplesso ha detto:


> me lo segno. poi vi vieni a prendere tra una ventina d'anni all'uscita da Regina Coeli?


Un paio di settimane fa ho scritto che fra roma e lazio sarebbe finita pari ricordi?E credimi il mio non è culo.....!


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sono io quella che gufa
> Oscuro tu sai cosa rischi vero?


Io non sto gufando e perplesso credo che abbia capito cosa voglio farvi intendere....!


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un paio di settimane fa ho scritto che fra roma e lazio sarebbe finita pari ricordi?E credimi il mio non è culo.....!


ok,ma considerando che questi stasera in attacco giocano con Rocchi e non si sa chi....ci vuole una roba veramente clamorosa per farli passare


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma considerando che questi stasera in attacco giocano con Rocchi e non si sa chi....ci vuole una roba veramente clamorosa per farli passare


Ci vuole un  1-0.....!Ripeto:se fossimo in germania non avrei dubbi in merito,ma se dovesse passare l'inter non meravigliamoci.A dicembre ho scritto che il milan sarebbe andato in champion....!Qualche giorno fa ho scritto pure che il chievo rischia la b.L'inter è inguardabile,ma............


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sto gufando e perplesso credo che abbia capito cosa voglio farvi intendere....!



Avevo capito anch'io
Ma ci tengo alla tua incolumità


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito anch'io
> Ma ci tengo alla tua incolumità


Qui a roma c'è una aria strana,la stessa aria che mi fece pronosticare un pareggio fra roma e lazio....!


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vuole un  1-0.....!Ripeto:se fossimo in germania non avrei dubbi in merito,ma se dovesse passare l'inter non meravigliamoci.A dicembre ho scritto che il milan sarebbe andato in champion....!Qualche giorno fa ho scritto pure che il chievo rischia la b.L'inter è inguardabile,ma............


per come stanno messi in difesa,ipotizzare che la Roma resti a secco mi pare difficile.

un gol in qualche modo noi lo facciamo


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma considerando che questi stasera in attacco giocano con Rocchi e non si sa chi....ci vuole una roba veramente clamorosa per farli passare


Mi pare l'Inter abbia perso 4 delle ultime 5 partite giocate..3 di fila in casa....se la Roma fa la Roma..non ha scampo..se la Roma dorme,potrebbe vincere..perche'un Cambiasso alla fine segna...


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> per come stanno messi in difesa,ipotizzare che la Roma resti a secco mi pare difficile.
> 
> un gol in qualche modo noi lo facciamo


Io infatto ho diversificato i concetti.Meriti sportivi da una parte,e altro......!Posso essere dubbioso?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi pare l'Inter abbia perso 4 delle ultime 5 partite giocate..3 di fila in casa....se la Roma fa la Roma..non ha scampo..se la Roma dorme,potrebbe vincere..perche'un Cambiasso alla fine segna...


Lothar se dovessi scommettere,azzarderei e scommetterei sull'inter,in germania scommetterei sulla roma.Dipende se sarà una gara pulita....!


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io infatto ho diversificato i concetti.Meriti sportivi da una parte,e altro......!Posso essere dubbioso?


quando ci siamo di mezzo noi,tutto può essere,dottò

ma stasera dobbiamo passare a tutti i costi.

agguantare la stella d'argento in faccia ai perdenti è una delle poche cose buone della vita


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Fratè*



perplesso ha detto:


> quando ci siamo di mezzo noi,tutto può essere,dottò
> 
> ma stasera dobbiamo passare a tutti i costi.
> 
> agguantare la stella d'argento in faccia ai perdenti è una delle poche cose buone della vita


Fratè sinceramente:una fra roma,lazio e inter rimarrà fuori dall'europa ti sei fatto questo conto?Adesso qual'è il peso politico dell'inter e quello della roma?quello della lazio è in forte discesa,lotito non è più consigliere federale...!Io non scrivo al tifoso perplesso,sto scrivendo all'uomo...!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.




oscuro vai a cagare


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> oscuro vai a cagare


Simò....leggi fra le righe,mica ho scritto che vince l'inter....!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò....leggi fra le righe,mica ho scritto che vince l'inter....!


non mi interessa quando si tratta della Roma sono scaramantica a 1000 
quindi non vi leggo più basta.
silenzio stampa fino a domani

andate tutti a cagare


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro su simy.:rotfl:



Porca troia.
Allora è vero.





Paura.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gira voce che Er Murena fa male,te scotenna le natiche fino a farle sanguinare ma è vera sta cosa?



si.



















:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mister x, credo...
> a meno che non esista anche un mister y



ops...avendo risposto si, mi sono tradita.
Sono io misterx






scusate, è la menopausa


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...avendo risposto si, mi sono tradita.
> Sono io misterx
> 
> 
> ...



uff...ma smettila che io non ci dormo la notte!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca troia.
> Allora è vero.
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.


qua'non dimentichiamo cosa successe nel 1964..quindi Inter proprio odiata...e pianti di Moratti e Strama fanno sorridere...se ne becchi 4 in casa dalla Atalanta e 2 dal Cagliari,senza reagire arbitri c'entrano poco.
Certo,senza offesa per gli amici romani,io ne ho diversi poi reali....vedere cosa e'successo nel derby..spettacolo vergognoso dei''tifosi''..........


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma siamo sicuri che Oscuro non sia posseduto?




paura


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> uff...ma smettila che io non ci dormo la notte!:mrgreen:



per mister x o per la menopausa?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti scivo un paio di cose:se stasera decidono di far prevalere il merito sportivo non c'è dubbio che la mia favorita è la roma....!Però nell'aria sento qualcosa di strano,l'inter ha subito clamorosi torti arbitrali,potrebbe rimanere fuori dall' europa,e poi c'è dell'altro.Le autorità di pubblica sicurezza,prefetto in testa,hanno fatto chiaramente intendere che una finale roma-lazio non sarebbe cosa gradita per chiari motivi di O.P.,quindi nessuna partita in notturna,non un giorno festivo....insomma sarebbe cosa più gradita una finale Lazio inter anche perchè le due tifoserie sono gemellate.Se fossimo in germania il pronostico sarebbe scontato,siamo in italia e *non mi meraviglierebbe una finale roma inter*.Ricordatevi questo post....domani.





oscuro ha detto:


> *Non mi meraviglierebbe una finale lazio-inter*...per nulla.:up:


Non ti meravigli di nulla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per mister x o per la menopausa?



per il benedetto mister
sono curiosa e daniele non se la canterà mai!


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*No*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che Oscuro non sia posseduto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vabbè,mettila in caciara...come fai a sapere der murena?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che Oscuro non sia posseduto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



garantisco io :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> garantisco io :mrgreen:


E tu che ne sai?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai?


lo so punto e non fare domande


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo so punto e non fare domande


Tu non conosci il mio lato oscuro cara simy...sai che c'è,lo hai percepito,e sai che riesco a gestirlo,ma stai attenta....!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non conosci il mio lato oscuro cara simy...sai che c'è,lo hai percepito,e sai che riesco a gestirlo,ma stai attenta....!


eemmmhhhh ricordati la promessa


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> eemmmhhhh ricordati la promessa


Nun c'è provà....!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nun c'è provà....!


scommetti :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> scommetti :mrgreen:


Se c'e devi prova sai come....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'e devi prova sai come....!:rotfl:


ovvio che si :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Vabbè*



Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che si :mrgreen:


Staremo a vede,ma te sei na cazzara...parli parli....


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Staremo a vede,ma te sei na cazzara...parli parli....



invece tu? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> invece tu? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La mia storia parla per me.....


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia storia parla per me.....



bla bla bla


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia storia parla per me.....


La storia nel senso di passato
Perchè ora diventiamo tutte vecchie aspettando te:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Se*



Simy ha detto:


> bla bla bla


Tu le cose le sai...!


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> La storia nel senso di passato
> Perchè ora diventiamo tutte vecchie aspettando te:rotfl:


Diventerete pure vecchie,aspiro a diventarlo anche io,perplesso permettendo...!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diventerete pure vecchie,aspiro a diventarlo anche io,perplesso permettendo...!



:risata:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu le cose le sai...!


certo 
vabbè te lo dico dopo a voce


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> certo
> vabbè te lo dico dopo a voce


Si e certo.....a cazzaraaaa!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e certo.....a cazzaraaaa!


ok... preparati :carneval:
cosi impari a darmi della cazzara


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Se*



Simy ha detto:


> ok... preparati :carneval:
> cosi impari a darmi della cazzara


Brrr ho paura,suor simy si scatena....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè,mettila in caciara...come fai a sapere der murena?



Era ironico.
Ci ho messo pure la faccina.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brrr ho paura,*suor simy *si scatena....:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Era ironico.
> Ci ho messo pure la faccina.


Ero ironico anche io,mi sa che devo specificare quando scherzo vero?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diventerete pure vecchie,aspiro a diventarlo anche io,perplesso permettendo...!


Mi sta facendo il vuoto intorno
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero ironico anche io,mi sa che devo specificare quando scherzo vero?



...dobbiamo rodarci mi sa.

vabbè, facciamo così. Cambio risposta.





Ho visto er murena!:carneval::mrgreen: ecco perchè io so!


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sta facendo il vuoto intorno
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perplesso è più pericoloso di daniele.Il classico tipo che finisce sui giornali,o magari che trovano semisvenuto con il pisello fra le mani, su una tazza del cesso,con vicino la tua foto,mutande calate e lingua felpata.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> ...dobbiamo rodarci mi sa.
> 
> vabbè, facciamo così. Cambio risposta.
> 
> ...


In effetti hai tutta una seri di buone ragioni.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso è più pericoloso di daniele.Il classico tipo che finisce sui giornali,o magari che trovano semisvenuto con il pisello fra le mani, su una tazza del cesso,con vicino la tua foto,mutande calate e lingua felpata.


Si perplesso ti vedo così....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti hai tutta una seri di buone ragioni.




in che senso?


Oddio...Oscuro riprendi ad insultarmi.
Non ti capisco.
Mi sento confusa.



Aiutatemi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> 
> Oddio...Oscuro riprendi ad insultarmi.
> ...


Ma no,dico che hai ragione ha non capire quando scherzo.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso è più pericoloso di daniele.Il classico tipo che finisce sui giornali,o magari che trovano semisvenuto con il pisello fra le mani, su una tazza del cesso,con vicino la tua foto,mutande calate e lingua felpata.


Faccina sconvola


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

*R: Ultimo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Faccina sconvola


Quoto


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2013)

*R: Ultimo*



Tebe ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> 
> Oddio...Oscuro riprendi ad insultarmi.
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,dico che hai ragione ha non capire quando scherzo.:up:


Ce la potete fare


----------

